# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Dëshmitarët e Jehovait  dhe vetvrasja

## Arrnubi

*"Marsela u vetëvra për parajsën" 
Dëshmia e shoqes: 17-vjeçarja Dëshmitare e Jehovait 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Irma Hoxha


LUSHNJE*
Zbardhet e vërteta e vetëvrasjes, dy ditë më parë, të 17-vjeçares nga fshati Karbunarë i rrethit të Lushnjës. Në letrën e lamtumirës, shkruar vetëm pak minuta para vrasjes, Marsela Binjaku ka shpjeguar arsyet e largimit të saj nga kjo botë (policia publikoi vetëm fjalët e lamtumirës adresuar prindërve). 17-vjeçarja e ka qëlluar veten me çifte, pasi donte të shkonte e pastër dhe sa më shpejt afër Zotit. Ky fakt pohohet në një intervistë për Gazetën edhe nga shoqja e ngushtë e viktimës, Rudina. Kjo e fundit tregon se Marsela filloi të ndryshonte që para disa muajve, kur ajo u shpall dëshmitare e Jehovait. Ndërkohë, dje të afërmit e kanë përcjellë në banesën e fundit Marsela Binjakun.

*Marsela ishte shoqja juaj e ngushtë. Çfarë problemesh kishte që arriti deri në vetëvrasje?*

E vërteta është se Marsela nuk kishte probleme. Ajo nuk konfliktohej kurrë, as me prindërit e saj dhe as me shoqërinë që e rrethonte. Unë e njihja prej shumë vitesh, pasi e kisha shoqe dhe e them me bindje se Marsela ishte një vajzë shumë e sjellshme, punëtore dhe e virtytshme. Mund të them se kohët e fundit ndryshoi diçka tek jeta e saj dhe këtu zë fill shkaku i vetëvrasjes. Por unë këtë nuk do ta quaja problem të Marselës, është thjesht çështje e keqkuptimit të besimit.

Për çfarë bëhet fjalë konkretisht dhe cili ishte tek ajo ndryshimi që i kushtoi jetën?
Ndryshimi tek Marsela filloi që para disa muajve, kur ajo iu përkushtua me zell besimit ndaj Zotit dhe u shpall dëshmitare e Jehovait. Në fakt ishte një kurs rrobaqepësie, që lidhi shoqen time me dëshmitarët e Jehovait. Meqë Marsela ishte vetëm me tetë klasë shkollë, prindërit e saj menduan ta dërgonin në një kurs rrobaqepësie në Lushnjë.

*Kur e filloi kursin Marsela?*
Në tetor të vitit 2003. Ajo e bënte kursin pranë selisë së dëshmitarëve të Jehovait, ndaj edhe u lidh shumë fort me ta. Në kohën kur filloi të merrte mësime fetare dhe të predikonte Marsela nisi të ndryshonte. Ajo u bë më e heshtur dhe filloi të largohej nga shoqëria, ndërkohë që nuk linte rast të fliste me pasion për Jehovain.

Çfarë ju bëri më shumë përshtypje nga ndryshimi i shpejtë i 17-vjeçares?
Të them të drejtën shumë herë nuk e kuptoja, pasi fliste në mënyrë të çuditshme, sikur kjo botë nuk i interesonte më dhe mezi priste të shkonte në botën tjetër. Herë pas here Marsela shprehej se ishte e kotë të jetoje në këtë botë dhe se njerëzit duhet t'i përkushtohen jetës së qiellit. Ajo që më ka bërë përshtypje më tepër ishte një numër i çuditshëm, të cilin ma thoshte kur fliste për Jehovain. Nuk e mbaj mend mirë, por më duket se ishte 68000.

*Të shpjegoi se çfarë nënkuptonte ky numër?*
Marsela më thoshte se ky ishte numri që përkonte me numrin e dëshmitarëve të Jehovait që do të shkonin në krah të Zotit, pas vdekjes në parajsë.

Ju mendoni se Marsela ishte e mërzitur nga kjo jetë, ndaj edhe u vetëvra?
Jo. Marsela nuk ishte e mërzitur nga jeta. Ajo gjente kënaqësi kudo që rrinte, por besonte në atë që e përkryera ishte pranë Zotit. Ajo donte të shkonte pranë tij sa më shpejt, madje nuk donte të përlyhej me mëkate. Marsela donte të shkonte tek Zoti me zemër të pastër dhe pa lënduar askënd. Këtë ajo e ka shpjeguar qartë në letrën që la para se të qëllonte veten me çiften e babait.


*Dje përcjellja në banesën e fundit e 17-vjeçares së vetëvrarë*

Lot e dhimbje në familjen Binjaku në Karbunarë të Lushnës. Pas vetëvrasjes së Marselës, të afërm, miq, bashkëfshatarë, shokë dhe shoqe kanë ngushëlluar prindërit e 17-vjeçares, e cila qëlloi veten me çiften e t'et. Paraditen e djeshme ngushëllimet mbanin të fortë Haxhirenë, nënën e vajzës, e cila përmes lotëve dhe vajit thoshte se Marsela qe një vajzë përsëmbari dhe se kurrë nuk i kishte sjellë probleme. I tronditur nga dhimbja, babai i Marselës mundohej t'u jepte zemër dy motrave më të mëdha të saj, si dhe djalit të tij të vetëm. Në orën 11.00, qindra njerëz kanë përcjellë në banesën e fundit vajzën që jetën e saj ia fali Zotit. Në lamtumirën e fundit kanë marrë pjesë dhe shoqe, të cilat kishin mbaruar me Marselën kursin e rrobaqepësisë. Ëndrrat e Marsela Binjakut u prenë në mes, duke kërkuar parajsën që kjo jetë nuk ta ofron dot. Trupi i 17-vjeçares është vendosur në varrezat e fshatit Karbunarë.


*Banorët e Karbunarës: Marsela ishte një vajzë shembull për të gjithë*

Vetëvrasja e Marsela Binjakut ka habitur jo vetëm familjarët e saj, por tërë banorët e fshatit Karbunarë të Lushnjës. Edhe prindërit edhe bashkëfshatarët pohojnë se Marsela ishte një vajzë e urtë, punëtore e sjellshme. Që nuk dinte kurrë të kundërshtonte dhe që kujtdo i rrezatonte mirësi e respekt. Me pak fjalë, për karbunarasit vajza e vogël e familjes Binjaku ishte shembulli i së mirës. 17-vjeçarja ishte një vajzë e paprekur nga opinioni. Gjithçka do të ngelej enigmë rreth vetëvrasjes së saj, nëse adoleshentja nuk do të linte një letër ku shpjegoi qartë arsyet e largimit të saj nga kjo botë e mbushur me vese e ligësi. Madje, as prindërit e Marselës nuk kishin kuptuar asgjë për atë se çfarë po ndodhte me vajzën e tyre, pas lidhjes shpirtërore me Zotin.

*Eshtë e kotë të jetosh në këtë botë, njerëzit duhet t'i përkushtohen jetës së qiellit. 
Jam e bindur se sa më shpejt dhe më e pastër të shkosh te Zoti, aq më pranë Tij je.
Ju dua shumë të gjithëve, jeni shumë të mirë. Më falni për këtë shqetësim që po ju sjell. 
Lamtumirë
* 












Komentet tuaja si besimtare

----------


## jessi89

Sjam ndonje besimtare e cmendur,po besoj ne Zotin.Me kete dua te them se kjo vajze kaq e re ,vetem 17 vjet,te vrasi veten me ndergjegje te plote....kjo eshte nje fare cmenduri qe ajo ka pesu pa e kuptu.Sdi se si ta pershkruaj tjeter.
 Ajo duhet ta jetonte jeten qe zoti ja dha.Nuk duhet te kalojme ne extrem e prandaj e quaj cmenduri.......................

----------


## Albo

Nje njeri qe vret veten e tij, nuk eshte besimtar i Krishtere. I krishtere eshte Ai qe ndjek hapat e Krishtit dhe Shenjtoreve, mban kryqin e tij mbi supe deri ne vdekje. Ata qe marin jeten e tyre, ecin ne hapat e Jude Iskariotit. Shpirti i atyre qe vrasin veten shkon ne mbreterine e djallit, mbreterine e vdekjes.

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Pak si e paqarte ngjarja, megjithate po te jete qe kjo vajza e ka vrare veten per te qene prane Zotit me duket se i ka shkuar mundimi kot. Zotit mund ti afrohesh me zemer te hapur dhe jo me "trimerira" tip allahu-ekberçe!

Pershendetje, S.

----------


## Matrix

Nqs ajo vajze ka vrare veten per arsye te indoktrinimit nga D.Jehovait, ajo eshte njera nga viktimat e shumta te ketij grupi jo-kristian!

Sidoqofte, ky grup, ashtu si dhe shume sekte te tjera, eshte pergjegjes jo vetem per kete vajze, por dhe per mashtrimin e tarjen e trurit te shume anetarve te tyre. Kuptohet qe keta anetare nuk duhen fajesuar. Ata jane thjesht viktima te propagandave te ketij sekti.
Disa nga cilesite dalluese te viktimave te sekteve jane: krenaria, crregullimet mendore dhe mungesa e dashurise dhe e paqes.

Nga ana tjeter, ai qe mbushet me Frymen e Krishtit, ka dashuri dhe per gjethet dhe lulet dhe cdo gje te gjalle dhe ne asnje moment nuk i shkon mendja per vetvrasje. Edhe atehere kur eshte ne veshtiresi kolosale  dhe as per te shkuar tek Zoti i paster.Zoti ka dhene nje rruge qe quhet Pendese dhe vetem nepermjet kesaj mund te shkohet tek Ai i paster.

Shpirti sektar (shpirti i ndarjes nga Kisha) eshte nje shpirt i kundert me Shpirtin e Kishes. Ai shpirt ka si synim te vetem vdekjen dhe shkaterrimin e cdo gjeje.
Prandaj dhe fryma e ketyre sekteve eshte nje fryme e ndyre dhe shkaterruese. Pervec ketyre, ne keto sekte jane mbledhur gjithe herezite dhe skizmat e shekujve. Dhe prapa ketyre herezive, patjeter qe eshte Djalli, At i Genjeshtres dhe Njeri Vrasesi.

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Matrix! Ia plase ca kot po nejse c'te kane thene, thua edhe ti. Deshmitaret e Jehovait vertet qe mund t'i akuzosh per shume gjera ama per "mungese dashurie" nuk besoj se eshte vendi i pershtatshem per t'i akuzuar. Une kam pasur kontakte te shumta me ta (megjithese nuk jam DJ), nje shoku im i ngushte ishte deshmitar i Jehovait, por une nuk kam vene re asnje nga "simptomat" qe ti flet me siper. Per deshmitaret jeta eshte nje nje dhurate qe Zoti ua ka dhene, eshte nje dhurate e shenjte dhe kush kryen vetevrasje nuk vlereson kete dhurate hyjnore. 
Prandaj, ne rast se ajo vajza vrau veten arsyeja nuk duhet kerkuar midis Deshmitareve te Jehovait por ne trurin e saj. Nuk dua te flas keq per nje te vdekur por edhe ju mos e perdorni kete rast tragjik per te argumentuar tuajat.

Pershendetje, SS.

----------


## jonidapasho

ZAKONISHT FETE E NDRYSHME OSE TE ASHTUQUAJTURA ORGANIZATA FETARE PERPIQEN QE TE "NENSHTROJNE" SA ME TEPER NJEREZ TE MUNDEN NEPERMJET IDEALEVE TE TYRE. Keto lloj org. te tipit Deshm. Jehovait jo vetem kane shkaterruar familje dhe njerez por kane ndikuar ne persona kaq shume deri sa te fundit te perfundojne ne vetvrasje.  Personalisht besoj se "viktimat" e ketyre organizatave ndahen pergjithesisht ne dy grupe. 

1) njerez te nivelit te ulet arsimor

2) karaktere te dobeta (shpesh me probleme psikike) qe vleresojne shume pak ose fare ekzistencen e tyre ne kete bote.

Jam ndodhur disa here ne predikime organizatash te tilla kur isha ne nje moshe 18-20 vjec. Atehere kerkoja te mesoja cdo gje qe me rrethonte dhe isha shume kurioze kur nje kusherira ime me foli per nje organizate qe ndiqte.
Mu duken kaq qesharake ato qe predikonin dhe u binda 100% qe behej fjale per brockulla.

U perpoqa dhe kusheriren time ta ndihmoja per tu shkeputur nga ata njerez por me kot. Ajo u katandis si mos me keq. Tani eshte ne klinike psikiatrike bashke me te shoqin dhe femijen ua mori shteti.

NE SHQIPERI KAM VENE RE SE KETO LLOJ ORGANIZATASH LULEZOJNE. SHKAK PER KETE ESHTE GJENDJA E KEQE EKONOMIKE DHE ALALFABETIZMI.

KAM FRIKE SE NE NJE TE ARDHME DO KEMI DHE PROBLEME TE TJERA TE KETIJ TIPI NE SHOQERINE SHQIPTARE.

----------


## Stefan0s

Shpesh here na ka ndodhur te marrim nje vendim te nxituar per dicka pa e njhur teresisht ate te cilin akuzojme.
Nga sa pashe me larte disa prej jush akuzoni Deshmimtaret e Jehovait qe nje vajze 17-vjecare kreu vetevrasje.
Lind pyetja ...
1- Me te vertete DJ shtyjne dike ne vetevrasje?
2- A te cojne mesimet e tyre te bazuar me Fjalen e Shenjte ne nje vendim te tille?
3- A kemi marre mundimin per te njohur se per cfare flasin dhe predikojne ata  dere me dere?


Po mundohem me pak fjale te jape nje shpjegim  ne lidhje me keto pyetje.


1- DJ nuk kane asnje arsye te cojne dike ne nje vendim te tille pasi ata po mesojne mbare botes qe njerezit ta duan jeten, ta respektojne ate, dhe pikerisht ta standarizojne ate me normat e Perendise i cili ne asnje pike te Fjales se Tij shpreh  se vetevrasja eshte dicka e pranueshme per te, dhe se eshte nje menyre per te shkuar prane Tij. Perendia si nje krijues i dashur nuk do qe ate cfare krijoi  dikush tjeter ta prishe ose ta ndaloje te ekzistoje, per kete NUK eshte aspak i kenaqur kur dikush merr vendim personal per tu larguar nga jeta. 

2- Sic thashe me larte,Perendia nuk pranon vetevrasjen, si e tille DJ nuk eshte e mundur te e mbeshtesin ate si nje rrugezgjidhje i problemeve dhe i shqetesimeve tone. Ata mesojne se kur dikush ka nje problem duhet te kerkoje ndihme, dhe jo te kaloj ne ekstrem, sepse po te ishte keshtu atehere 1/2 e njerzimit do te duhet te ishte larguar nga jeta me ane te vetevrasjes.

3- Mendoj se nese dikush merr mundimin per te folur me nje DJ atehere do te kuptoje teresisht se cilet jane, cfare mbeshtesin, dhe do te shohe nga afer qe ata [dj dmth] jane te mbushur plote me gezim per jeten, e duan ate, e mbeshtesin ate, dhe inkurajojne dhe te tjeret ti bashkohen Perendise se gezimit dhe Buruesit te jetes.

----------


## jonidapasho

Stefanos

Ato Qe Thashe Me Lart I Bazoj Ne Kontakte Dhe Biseda Te Mija Me Deshm.jehov. 

Nuk E Shikoj Ceshtjen Te Shtrire Ne Aspektin E Ngjarjeve Te Vecanta Kur Mund Te Jete Zgjidhje E  Caktuar E Nje Personi Per Te Vrare Veten.
E Shikoj Me Gjeresisht Ne Shoqerine Shqiptare Dhe Jo Ne Ate Greke Apo Evropiane.

Shoqeria Shqiptare Ka Karakteristika Te Caktuara Te Cilat Ndihmojne Ne Lulezimin E Ketyre Organizatave Ose (feve).

Megjithate Secili Nga Ne Eshte Pergjegjes Per Veprimet E Tij Ne Kete Jete.

----------


## Matrix

Ajo qe eshte me shume rrenqethese me organizatat e tipit "DJ" eshte se nqs ndodh dicka si ajo qe permendet me siper, menjehere i hidhet faji viktimes duke lare duart si Pilati, duke e cilesuar me te meta mendore, karakter te dobet, si mekatare, si nje vajze qe nuk i ka kuptuar drejt mesimet e tyre, etj,etj,etj
Duke harruar se fajtoret e vertete per kete jane drejtuesit e ketyre organizatave qe me mesimet e tyre bastarde thajne trute e ithtareve te tyre. Keta do jene pergjegjesit kryesore para Gjyqit!

Une shpreh hidherimin me te thelle per kete vajze te pafajshme, te rene viktime e propagandave anti-Krisht te masoneve jahviste.

----------


## Stefan0s

jonidapasho 

Sa e kollajte eshte te flasesh per dike qe nuk njeh ose po e njeh duke pasur para sysh disa eksperienca te hidhura, ose  paragjykime.

Besoj se DJ nuk kane qellim te percajne boten, njerezit, ose te sjellin trazira ne nje shoqeri, ose te e pengojne ate qe te mos perparoje.... perkundrazi ata jetojne nje jete te thjeshte, pa ankthe dhimjbepryuese, pa ngare dike, dhe ne paqe me te gjithe.

Hidh nje sy rreth e rrotull tyre, ata po ndihmojne shume persona per te kaluar probleme, per te jetuar nje jete te paster, te rregullt, te ndershme etj dhe kjo per faktin se  lexojne dhe studiojne Biblen qe dikush mund te e hedhe poshte.


Shiko  pra, nga afer se sa njerez te paster jane, sa te dashur jane me te afermit e tyre, me gjitonet, sa te qete, me buze ne gaz etj etj.
Nese te eshte dhene rasti te jesh i poranishem ne ndonje asamble krahinore do te shohesh nje dashuri te tejshme midis tyre, hara, dhe mbi te gjitha dashuri per jeten.

Pra me sa duket nga sjellja e tyre ata po mbeshtesin jeten, dashurine per Perendine, dhe standarte te larta morale etike dhe jetesore te cila mund ti shohesh dhe vete nga afer, ose te informohesh per to.Kjo do te thote se ndoshta veprime te tilla negative per jeten si vetevrasja nuk ka burim nga ata vete dhe aq me teper nga mesimete e tyre biblike.

Me respekt. genti

----------


## Fatih

cituar nga stefanos  "1- DJ nuk kane asnje arsye te cojne dike ne nje vendim te tille pasi ata po mesojne mbare botes qe njerezit ta duan jeten, ta respektojne ate, dhe pikerisht ta standarizojne ate me normat e Perendise i cili ne asnje pike te Fjales se Tij shpreh se vetevrasja eshte dicka e pranueshme per te, dhe se eshte nje menyre per te shkuar prane Tij. Perendia si nje krijues i dashur nuk do qe ate cfare krijoi dikush tjeter ta prishe ose ta ndaloje te ekzistoje, per kete NUK eshte aspak i kenaqur kur dikush merr vendim personal per tu larguar nga jeta. 

2- Sic thashe me larte,Perendia nuk pranon vetevrasjen, si e tille DJ nuk eshte e mundur te e mbeshtesin ate si nje rrugezgjidhje i problemeve dhe i shqetesimeve tone. Ata mesojne se kur dikush ka nje problem duhet te kerkoje ndihme, dhe jo te kaloj ne ekstrem, sepse po te ishte keshtu atehere 1/2 e njerzimit do te duhet te ishte larguar nga jeta me ane te vetevrasjes.

3- Mendoj se nese dikush merr mundimin per te folur me nje DJ atehere do te kuptoje teresisht se cilet jane, cfare mbeshtesin, dhe do te shohe nga afer qe ata [dj dmth] jane te mbushur plote me gezim per jeten, e duan ate, e mbeshtesin ate, dhe inkurajojne dhe te tjeret ti bashkohen Perendise se gezimit dhe Buruesit te jetes.
 LEXOJE PAK DHE KETE HISTORI DHE DO E KUPTOSH SE SA E DUAN JETEN ATA.

MARRE NGA GAZETA SHEKULLI, PRILL 2002
Si po vdes vajza që nuk shkel besimin 
Historia e 24- vjeçares Silvana Hoxha, që po lëngon në spital për shkak të besimit 
TIRANë  është më shumë se 24 vjeç, por në pamje të parë nuk të jep më shumë se 14 dhe kjo, jo se tregon më e vogël. Sëmundja ka përparuar aq shumë sa ajo është drobitur, lëngon dhe vazhdimisht gjendet në koma. E quajnë Silvana Hoxha. ثshtë lindur në Burrel. Disa vite të jetës i ka kaluar edhe në Elbasan dhe së fundi familja e saj është e shtrënguar të jetojë në Tiranë, për shkak të sëmundjes së vajzës. Prej më shumë se një viti, në dhomën 18 të katit të gjashtë në spitalin nr.1 të Qendrës Universitare Nënë Tereza, vajza lufton me vdekjen dhe për më tepër me një mundim që është kthyer në rrezik evident për jetën. Nuk lejon në asnjë mënyrë bluzat e bardha ti japin gjak, edhe pse është shumë rëndë. Veshkat i janë shkatërruar dhe prej muajsh ndodhet në dializë. Por në asnjë mënyrë nuk mund të shkel besimin. ثshtë dëshmitare e Jehovait dhe bën pjesë në këtë mision prej të paktën 9 vjetësh. 
Si nisi besimi që po i bren jetën
Në fillim të viteve 90 në Burrel erdhi një fluks misionarësh, pjesë e grupit fetar Dëshmitarët e Jehovait. Silva u bashkua me ta për shkak të propagandës që ata bënë në këtë qytet të vogël verior. Që atëherë nisi të përqafonte këtë fe të re të porsalindur, edhe pse ishte muslimane. Gjatë kalimit të viteve, besimi në këtë fe iu rrënjos thellë. Merrte pjesë në të gjitha veprimtaritë fetare që organizonin Dëshmitarët. Thirri në këtë fe edhe mjaft të tjerë përreth edhe pse shumë pak e përkrahën. 
Sëmundja qe e çoi në koma
Por pak kohë më vonë, një sëmundje e rëndë filloi ta shqetësojë. Veshkat, njëra pas tjetrës, i dolën jashtë funksionit. Gjendja sipas mjekëve, ishte përkeqësuar çdo ditë dhe kurimi në spital ishte mundësi për të shpëtuar nga vdekja. Ka më shumë se një vit që dergjet në dhomën 18 dhe jeton thjesht dhe vetëm me serum. Ndërsa nuk mund të gëlltitë as edhe pak komposto. اdo tre ditë i bëjnë dializën. Mjekët pohojnë se sistemi i saj imunitar është shkatërruar. Nëse do të largohej qoftë dhe një ditë të vetme nga spitali, nuk do të mund të jetojë sepse dializa është shpëtimtari i vetëm. Dhe ky proces i kthyer në ritual, mund të bëhet vetëm në spitalin e Tiranës. Herë pas herë ka nevojë urgjente për të marrë gjak, por ajo nuk pranon. Mjekët pohojnë se refuzimi i të marrurit gjak i sjell pasoja të rrezikshme. 
Pse refuzon Silva të marrë gjak? 
Një ndër parimet bazë të misionit Dëshmitarët e Jehovajt, është ndalimi i transfuzionit të organeve por dhe i gjakut. Këtë sipas tyre, e argumentojnë me slloganin: Duro, duroje të keqen sepse vetëm kështu do të
fitosh. Dhe këtë e stimulojnë dhe me thënie e citate që sipas tyre janë shprehur nga Jehovai, udhëheqësi i tyre shpirtëror, duke theksuar se ai urdhëron për durim ndaj së keqes në çdo rrethanë, sepse kjo është sprovë. Këto Silva i ka mësuar shumë mirë, madje kaq shumë sa po rrezikon edhe jetën. Nuk pranon në
asnjë mënyrë të marrë gjak në venat e saj. Gati gjithë ditën është në koma. Por kur del prej saj me zërin që i dridhet nga mungesa e gjakut dhe e lëndëve të tjera jetike, belbëzon gati me klithje: Ju lutem mos, mos më futni gjak. Prindërit janë tepër të traumatizuar. Ata kanë shpërthyer në urrejtje ndaj misionarëve që sipas tyre, po e marrin në qafë vajzën. Shpesh janë grindur me ta, veçanërisht Hyseni, babai 58- vjeçar. Nuk dëshiron kurrsesi që të vijnë në spital, në dhomën e saj. Sa herë që Hyseni ndodhet pranë vajzës në spital, i përzë, nuk i lë të rrijnë pranë vajzës. Por ata vijnë. Sa herë që syri vigjilent i babait të drobitur, humbet, ata janë aty, në grupe për ti dhënë zemër vajzës të zbatojë parimet e misionit të tyre dhe në asnjë mënyrë të mos bëjë transplantim organesh apo transfuzion gjaku. Prej disa javësh, babai dhe nëna e vajzës që po vdes përditë nga pak, po përpiqen të sigurojnë dokumentacionin për të mjekuar vajzën diku
gjetkë, jashtë shtetit. Po mundohen shumë dhe së fundi duket se ia kanë arritur qëllimit. Mund të dërgojnë vajzën në një vend fqinj për ti bërë trasnplantimin e veshkave. Por kjo është absolutisht e papranueshme nga vajza e devotshme në misionin Dëshmitarët e Jehovait. Sikurse dhe nga kolegët e saj. Silva jo vetëm që nuk pranon të bëjë transplantim të veshkave, por nuk pranon në asnjë mënyrë të bëjë edhe transfuzion të gjakut. Edhe pse këto ditë po rëndohet gjithnjë e më tepër. Ka shumë nevojë për gjak. Në çdo minutë pranë saj qëndrojnë nëna, babai, motra dhe shumë të afërm të tjerë. Janë në ankth dhe të trishtuar për historinë e vajzës që braktisi gëzimet rinore për një besim, por që më pas u kthye në një bumerang për jetën e saj. Edhe dje, teksa doli një çast nga koma, klithi me pak zë, Mos më futni gjak 
Soni Kurani

KUR KE MUNDESI TA SHPETOSH JETEN DHE NUK E BEN KETE QUHET VETVRASJE.
REALITETI HEDH POSHT ATE QE TI STEFANOS NA TREGOVE.

----------


## Fatih

LEXO DHE KETO.....

Gli ex Testimoni si raccontano...
Interviste ad ex Testimoni di Geova tratte dal libro "Tecniche di persuasione tra i Testimoni di Geova" (1998 - ISBN 88-209-2629-6) di Lorita Tinelli, con la collaborazione di Belisario Dongiovanni, Libreria Editrice Vaticana, Lire 24.000. 



«...Quest'opera si rivolge a tutti coloro che vogliano conoscere meglio il gruppo dei Testimoni di Geova per semplice curiosità o perché direttamente o indirettamente coinvolti nel loro mondo. 
Più in generale il libro può essere di aiuto nel riconoscere elaborate tecniche di persuasione esercitate sia da gruppi organizzati che da singoli individui. 
Il libro, dopo una parte introduttiva contenente una breve descrizione della storia, dottrina ed organizzazione dei Testimoni di Geova, presenta tre parti: 
	La prima contiene la ricostruzione fedele delle storie di vita di ventisei aderenti ed ex aderenti intervistati dall'autore; 
	La seconda contiene un'analisi dettagliata del processo di affiliazione al gruppo e dei diversi aspetti della vita quotidiana dei Testimoni di Geova;
	L'ultima parte presenta un'interpretazione psicologica di quanto analizzato.
Infine in allegato sono riportati alcuni documenti riservati interni del gruppo. (pag.8)»


Lorita Tinelli è laureata in psicologia. Questo libro, di cui consiglio caldamente la lettura a chiunque sia interessato ai fenomeni "settari", offre innumerevoli spunti di seria riflessione sia di carattere morale che psicologico e sociologico, oltre che essere un valido strumento per difendersi da "pressioni indebite" in una società sempre più povera di saldi valori etici e morali. 

	Un'infanzia vissuta fra tanti divieti (La storia di Sergio) 
	I Testimoni di Geova mi hanno ingannato (La Storia di Umberto) 
	Testimoni di Geova?... Una grande delusione (La storia di Irene) 
	L'altra faccia della medaglia dei Testimoni di Geova (La storia di Alfonso) 
	Oggi seguo la religione scritta nei cuori (La storia di David) 
	Fra i Testimoni si rinuncia alla propria personalità (La storia di Aldo) 
	Ho appartenuto per 15 anni ad una «Società» truffaldina (La storia di Filippo) 
	Ho pagato con la perdita della salute la mia adesione ai TdG (La storia di Raffaele) 
	Come ho perso la mia famiglia (La storia di Vito) 
	Una vita non vissuta (La storia di  Alessandro) 


Un'infanzia vissuta fra tanti divieti 
(La storia di Sergio) 
Sergio, 37 anni, primogenito di 4 fratelli, proviene da una famiglia in cui si professa la fede geovista. 
Egli è un ragazzo di bell'aspetto e dallo sguardo vivace. Ha una buona dialettica e si mostra disponibilissimo al dialogo. L'intervista Si è svolta in una zona del negozio di sua proprietà adibita a studio. In esso Sergio ha disposto uno scaffale pieno dei Libri dei TdG, che utilizza durante le varie interviste che rilascia a interessati dell'argomento, per dimostrarne le incongruenze dottrinali. 
Con tono di voce deciso racconta tutte le problematiche che un ragazzino deve affrontare vivendo in una condizione di emarginazione e di terrore, imposta da quel tipo di cultura religiosa.  
Egli, sin da piccolo, impara a considerarsi diverso dagli altri bambini appartenenti al mondo e a stare lontano da essi. Si sente quasi un eletto perché appartenente alla pura Organizzazione di Dio, l'unica che si sarebbe salvata dopo la grande distruzione, che avrebbe coinvolto tutto il resto del mondo.  
A rafforzare quest'area di segregazione e di paura contribuisce la lettura di un libro Dal paradiso perduto al paradiso riconquistato, che suo padre propone ogni sera a Sergio e agli altri suoi fratelli, in cui sono espresse e illustrate in maniera dettagliata le varie forme di distruzione possibili. 
Tale bagaglio segna il normale sviluppo del bambino che si vede circondato da compagni di scuola che presto saranno annientati, come carne da macello. Ricorda, perciò, la sua infanzia, stretto nella morsa dei vari obblighi e divieti. Deve frequentare tutte le adunanze, limitando al massimo i segni di irrequietezza per evitare possibili punizioni; deve partecipare all'attività di predicazione nelle ore libere: «La domenica mattina... forse lunico giorno che bisognava essere un po più liberi, alle sei e mezzo arrivava mio padre che ci faceva vestire per portarci con lui in predicazione». 
Come ogni altro bambino TdG, non può giocare a scacchi o a dama, considerati giochi militareschi, non può collezionare francobolli per evitare di poter considerare idoli i personaggi stampati su di essi, non può partecipare a gare scolastiche; non può essere eletto capoclasse né può leggere un Topolino. Non può mangiare una torta preparata per un compleanno e a tal proposito ricorda un episodio in cui, avendone accettato un pezzo offerto dalla nonna, Sergio e i suoi fratelli furono costretti dal padre a vomitarla. 
Ma la voglia di trasgredire alle regole è tanta. Sergio, infatti, racconta che insieme al fratello e con la complicità di un amichetto, anche lui TdG, un giorno partecipa ad una gara sportiva fra classi scolastiche. Quando il padre viene a conoscenza dell'inganno subito si reca immediatamente a scuola, prendendo i suoi figli per le orecchie e portandoli fuori dal campo. I due ragazzi provano una profonda umiliazione per quell'atto e guardano, invece, con invidia ai loro compagni che hanno genitori fieri delle loro capacità sportive. Purtroppo, però, bisogna adeguarsi a quelle regole imposte da quel Dio, una specie di Molok assetato di sangue, pronto lì a distruggere tutto e tutti. 
Allistruzione scolastica, considerata un emendamento di Satana, Sergio non dà tanta importanza e termina le scuole dellobbligo in maniera superficiale, tanto... la cosa più importante è imparare a leggere e a scrivere per poter far carriera all'interno dell'Organizzazione. «Mia mamma mi vedeva già con la "borsa" e quando parlava con le altre Testimoni di Geova, presentava i suoi figli come probabili Pionieri». 
Le varie disposizioni della Società compromettono anche la nascita di spontanee amicizie all'interno dello stesso gruppo religioso, specie con persone dell'altro sesso. Sergio sostiene che allinterno dell'Organizzazione ognuno è il delatore dell'altro, cioè ognuno è la potenziale spia dell'altro. 
All'età di 16-17 anni vive il periodo della grande spasmodica attesa della fine del mondo profetizzata per il 1975. «I Testimoni di Geova - ricorda - erano convintissimi che nell'ottobre del 75 dovesse avvenire la fine del mondo e io mi trovavo proprio di fronte a queste stranezze». Tutti fanno provviste e disegnano delle mappe con i luoghi in cui potersi riparare durante la grande distruzione. 
Passato quell'anno, però improvvisamente, come se nulla fosse accaduto, la Società Watch Tower si rimangiò tutto, dicendo che molto probabilmente Dio aveva ritardato il tempo per amore del genere umano. Leggendo un Annuario della Società apprende che anche nel 1914 e nel 1925 i Testimoni hanno profetizzato la fine del mondo. Nonostante la sua giovane età Sergio rimane perplesso davanti a questi cambiamenti. 
Il suo carattere reattivo lo porta sempre più a mal sopportare i vari divieti imposti nel gruppo. Giunto all'età di 18 anni si trova ad affrontare il dilemma se prestare o meno il servizio militare. Nonostante il parere contrario dell'Organizzazione, Sergio indossa la divisa e da quel momento viene scomunicato da TdG. 
Ritorna a casa solo dopo essersi congedato, «Perché era inutile - sostiene - andare in licenza, avrei creato solo problemi a casa». Ormai è considerato una preda di Satana e per ovviare al clima teso creatosi in casa, Sergio comincia a rientrare tardi, a volte sparisce per intere settimane. I suoi genitori non mostrano alcun interesse per le sue uscite. Dopo un periodo di netto sbandamento gli torna l'interesse per la religione. Per circa un anno così frequenta i Mormoni. Questa esperienza è ricordata come molto veloce, e nata da un desiderio di chiarezza. 
Fra i Mormoni gli vengono, infatti, delucidati alcuni punti ma Sergio considera la loro dottrina una favola. Ha 22-23 anni quando abbandona i Mormoni e con essi ogni interesse per una ulteriore ricerca. Nel frattempo si sposa e per 6-7 anni si dedica esclusivamente al lavoro fino a diventare ateo. 
Dopo aver raggiunto un po di tranquillità interiore, incontrando un suo amico, che sta diventando TdG, comincia a notare dall'esterno i cambiamenti che si vanno verificando in lui. Questi comincia ad evitarlo per strada, a non salutarlo più e alla richiesta di spiegazioni da parte di Sergio del suo nuovo atteggiamento risponde che non gli è permesso mantenere relazioni con fuorusciti. «Io mi chiedevo - afferma Sergio - come si poteva rompere, come un relé, accendere e spegnere la luce, un rapporto di amicizia che era durato tanto tempo. Eravamo veramente amici, ci vedevamo tutti i giorni, parlavamo, poi improvvisamente, come un interruttore, si era chiuso tutto». 
Attraverso un cammino catecumenale, durato 4-5 anni, giunge a battezzarsi secondo il rito cattolico. Sostiene che la ricerca è stata lenta e opportunamente oculata, e la scelta di aderire alla Chiesa Cattolica non è stata dettata dall'emozione. «Adesso - conclude - sono molto rilassato, sono un cattolico praticante, ma non fanatico» e guarda al suo passato come se si fosse trattato di un sogno. 
Concludendo, Sergio sostiene di non essersi mai adeguato al sistema di credenze dei TdG, racconta di aver vissuto la sua esperienza di Testimone come qualcosa di imposto, più che dettata da un'esigenza interiore. 

I Testimoni di Geova mi hanno ingannato 
(La Storia di Umberto) 
Umberto è un uomo di cultura superiore, infatti è laureato in Giurisprudenza e Scienze Politiche. Ha 57 anni è sposato e ha 4 figli Insegna Diritto Costituzionale a livello universitario ed esercita la professione di procuratore legale. 
Il suo racconto è contrassegnato da un atteggiamento marcatamente oppositivo nei confronti dei TdG, dai quali sente di essere stato circuito per 10 anni. 
Sua moglie, per prima, ha dei contatti con una coppia di TdG e intraprende uno studio biblico con loro. Subito Umberto rileva dei cambiamenti nel suo comportamento. L'unico interesse della moglie diventa lo studio delle riviste dei TdG. Ella, alla luce delle nuove conoscenze, considera le dottrine della Chiesa Cattolica infedeli. Nel frattempo cerca di convincere suo marito sulla veridicità di ciò che apprende: gli fa trovare ovunque le riviste della Società, invita qualcuno a casa con cui egli possa avere dei colloqui, ecc. 
Inizialmente Umberto appare indifferente alle richieste della moglie e giudica con noncuranza i TdG, «li ritenevo un po inferiori alla mia cultura » riferisce. Gradualmente la situazione in casa diventa insostenibile e i contrasti, fra marito e moglie, violenti, tanto che si comincia a parlare di separazione. 
Uno dei figli, preoccupato dell'evolversi delle cose, consiglia Umberto di esaminare attentamente quella religione prima di prendere rigide posizioni di cui potrebbe pentirsi. Così Umberto si decide ad approfondire le dottrine propostegli da sua moglie: comincia a frequentare le adunanze nella Sala del Regno, dove viene accolto con grande ospitalità e intraprende uno studio biblico. «A casa alternativamente venivano persone che loro ritenevano di una certa cultura, un certo grado di istruzione per poter cucinarmi bene» 
Nonostante non riesca ad accettare appieno tutti i dettami della Società («Mi ricordo benissimo che sulla questione del sangue, sulla trasfusione del sangue sono stato molto tempo»), nell'87-88, insieme a sua moglie, decide di battezzarsi. Il battesimo avviene dopo 6 anni circa dal loro primo incontro con i TdG, «perché secondo loro non avevamo idoneità a battezzarci subito... un po perché facevamo tardi alle adunanze e un po perché io non ero molto zelante nella predicazione... ». Esso rappresenta una grandissima delusione in quanto appare più simile a un giuramento di fedeltà all'Organizzazione piuttosto che a un atto puramente spirituale. 
L'adesione alla fede dei TdG comporta delle scelte da compiere. I rapporti con le persone del mondo, specie con i parenti, diventano disastrosi,, in quanto con loro non possono essere più condivisi i vari festeggiamenti. Dal podio in Sala è continuamente ripetuta la frase «Noi siamo diversi» e tale diversità viene puntualizzata anche con il tipico modo di vestirsi dei Testimoni di Geova: borsa, cravatta... 
I rapporti sociali, perciò, si rarefanno ed egli riferisce di essersi sentito, per tutto quel periodo, ghettizzato. Evita accuratamente di leggere letteratura non geovista, e nel frattempo si sbarazza di alcuni oggetti, simboli della falsa religione, che possiede: un icona, medaglie, una collanina con la croce, ecc. Evita, inoltre, di assistere o partecipare a competizioni sportive, pur avendo una passione per il calcio. 
Malgrado tutto Umberto non riesce a realizzare la pace in famiglia, infatti i rapporti con i figli diventano burrascosi, in quanto questi ultimi non hanno nessun interesse a divenire TdG. «Veniva in Sala soltanto la ragazza che ancora oggi è rimasta, che aveva appena 9 anni» afferma con amarezza. 
I primi dubbi che l'hanno portato poi a decidere di fuoriuscire dal gruppo, sorgono in seguito a una banalità. Un suo amico gli chiede come mai egli non risponde agli auguri che gli ha fatto. Non potendo dare una risposta, perché non scritta da nessuna parte, né riuscendo a trovare una giustificazione plausibile, comincia a informarsi presso gli anziani della Congregazione. Per la prima volta comincia a porsi delle domande sugli aspetti organizzativi e giuridici della Società Watch Tower. Scopre l'esistenza di uno Statuto dei TdG. Afferma: «Chi è associato ha personalità giuridica quindi il CD [Consiglio Direttivo] ha lobbligo di far conoscere lo Statuto agli associati; così uno lo legge e vede che ricalca fedelmente un'associazione di tipo società per azioni, dove c'è il bilancio, c'è l'approvazione del bilancio, ci sono soci aderenti e soci effettivi, il patrimonio. E in me incominciarono questi dubbi, per cui uno capisce che è stato strumentalizzato sotto questo aspetto, e che in effetti è stato circuito e turlupinato». 
Comincia a rendersi conto inoltre della incompatibilità tra la legislazione vigente e quanto dettato dal CD: «Ciò che insegnavo era in contrasto con ciò che facevo, c'era un contrasto stridente con quello che insegnavo. Molte volte mi interrogavo se effettivamente ero diventato cattivo docente; insegnavo qualcosa di ipocrita, insomma, dicevo qualcosa che invece non mettevo in pratica. L'articolo 48 parla del voto...e  io non andavo a votare... L'articolo 31 parla dei trattamenti sanitari...e invece non dovevo fare emotrasfusioni».  
Successivamente, insieme alla moglie, scopre una serie di infedeltà bibliche con gli occhi non più velati, di cattive traduzioni e interpretazioni delle scritture effettuate dal CD. Un giorno, durante un'adunanza, Umberto riprende un Anziano dal podio che ha denominato spazzatura tutti i non appartenenti al gruppo dei TdG: «Non ti azzardare più di dire... che quelli del mondo sono spazzatura... quando io ho dei figli che non sono dei testimoni di Geova che non sono spazzatura... non ti autorizzo a dire più una cosa del genere». 
In seguito a questo episodio, ed avendo saputo delle ricerche Umberto sta facendo sul gruppo, gli Anziani cominciano a pressarlo, e per punizione gli impediscono di partecipare alla preghiera che si tiene durante le adunanze. Piano piano Umberto e sua moglie diradano la frequentazione della Sala, fino a non andarci più. 
Così due Anziani vanno a trovarli in casa per chiedere spiegazioni del loro comportamento. Umberto si sente insultato dallatteggiamento dei due Anziani, che egli ritiene ironico. Sentendosi sotto interrogatorio, per reazione pretende egli stesso dagli Anziani delle spiegazioni sulle incongruenze che ha scoperto. «Dissi: "Voi dovete rispondere ai miei perché... io ho tanti dubbi, rispondetemi...". "Prendiamo il libro RAGIONIAMO  [Ragioniamo facendo uso delle scrittura, Italia 1990]  e io dissi: "No: il libro RAGIONIAMO non lo potete prendere, perché mi dovete rispondere con la Bibbia... con la Bibbia mi avete detto che... bisognava studiare... e con la Bibbia mi dovete rispondere... io vi faccio delle domande e voi delle risposte sulla Bibbia". Siccome non potevano darmi delle risposte sulla Bibbia... non c'erano queste cose... allora ritennero... di andare via». 
Subito dopo, sapendo che comunque presto sarebbero stati espulsi da] gruppo, Umberto e sua moglie spediscono una lettera di dissociazione dal gruppo. Uno degli Anziani più importanti cerca di convincerlo a tornare nel gruppo (dato che Umberto comunque occupa una posizione di prestigio nella società), mostrandosi disposto addirittura ad espellere dal gruppo l'eventuale Anziano che l'ha irretito. Egli rifiuta drasticamente l'invito «Dissi "Vuoi colpire un qualcuno... invece io colpirò la vostra organizzazione". Quando vennero gli anziani mi pregarono: "Non dire niente in giro...". Io risposi: "Da oggi in poi combatterò, fra virgolette, non veramente con le armi, combatterò... contro la vostra Organizzazione"». 
Al momento dell'uscita dal gruppo rimane colpito dal senso di libertà provato da sua figlia di dieci anni. «La mia bambina quando siamo usciti di lì... ha detto: "Papà, finalmente adesso sono una vera bambina... adesso mi sento veramente libera!...". Una bambina che ti dice una cosa del genere... è come qualcosa... che ti senti talmente male per aver strumentalizzato anche una bambina». 
Il rientro nella Chiesa Cattolica è avvenuto immediatamente e spontaneamente. Oggi si chiede come abbia fatto a non accorgersi, durante la sua appartenenza al gruppo, delle tante menzogne promulgate dal CD: «Allora io mi chiedo: "Com'è possibile che uno sta... in quella associazione... e non riesce a vedere la verità... che invece vede quello che esce?..." Allora devo capire e arguire che cosa?... che sono stato circuito, turlupinato all'inizio... con un bombardamento psicologico... con delle notizie che mi venivano sempre propinate con un plagio sottilissimo, è come se uno si mettesse degli occhiali oscuri e non vede più nulla. Poi quando si esce... si sente come se ci si è scrollato di dosso un qualcosa». 
Ripensando alla sua esperienza Umberto riferisce di non esser mai stato un vero TdG, non essendo riuscito mai del tutto ad adeguarsi alle regole, «per esempio quando si faceva rapporto di servizio non sapevo nemmeno quante ore facevo al mese».  
L'unico rammarico è rappresentato dall'aver ancora una figlia allinterno del gruppo dei Testimoni di Geova che non ha alcun interesse ad abbandonarlo. 

Testimoni di Geova?... Una grande delusione 
(La storia di Irene) 
Irene ha 48 anni. È coniugata e ha tre figli, due maschi e una ragazza. Si presenta come una persona molto curata nell'aspetto, con modi raffinati e particolarmente eleganti. 
Nonostante il suo basso grado di scolarizzazione possiede un linguaggio preciso e ricco. 
Nell'ambito della sua famiglia Irene è stata la prima ad aver avuto i contatti con i TdG. Ella al momento del primo contatto era immigrata da qualche tempo, insieme a suo marito, per lavoro, in una città del nord. Aveva, inoltre, perso da poco due figli gemelli e il suo lavoro di casalinga lontana da parenti e amici, rimasti nel suo paese d'origine, non permetteva alcuna distrazione dal tragico accaduto. 
Nel 1971 due TdG bussano alla porta di casa ed ella, scambiandoli per rappresentanti della Chiesa Cattolica li fa accomodare. «Allepoca  sostiene - erano proprio sconosciuti». Essi le offrono una copia della Bibbia e un libro da loro redatto e la invitano ad andare nel loro luogo di culto. 
Irene racconta l'accaduto a suo marito, appena rientrato, il quale appare contrariato e reagisce con decisione. «Lui mi disse: Si tratta di un'altra religione", quindi mi buttò il libro e la Bibbia».  
In seguito, nel 1973 i TdG ritornano a predicare nel suo palazzo e bussano nuovamente alla sua porta. Irene si offre ancora una volta disponibile al dialogo e acquista addirittura da loro un libro Il grande insegnante, per poter leggere qualche storiella di Gesù al suo bambino di tre anni. Non appena sanno che lei ha perso due gemelli, i TdG le propongono il messaggio della risurrezione per l'instaurazione del paradiso terrestre e, quindi, inducono in lei un sentimento di speranza di poter rivedere i suoi figli nel paradiso terrestre. «La cosa mi risultò molto nuova, ma nello stesso tempo molto gradita - afferma Irene - perché per una mamma che perde un figlio, sapere che un giorno lo potrà rivedere e crescerlo, è una cosa molto allettante». il messaggio ricevuto ha la funzione di guarire il suo dolore e il suo senso di solitudine. 
Infine, i TdG le propongono di continuare successivamente la conversazione attraverso uno studio biblico. Durante l'incontro seguente viene nuovamente discusso il tema della risurrezione. Le viene fatto notare un versetto della Apocalisse in cui si parla del prossimo annullamento della morte. Quindi incominciò un addestramento martellante riguardo alla morte e alla risurrezione. Inizialmente Irene nasconde questi suoi incontri a suo marito, in seguito, quando viene nuovamente invitata ad andare in Sala, è costretta a renderlo partecipe delle sue decisioni. «Prima ho dovuto bisticciare tantissimo con mio marito» afferma Irene, egli infatti pensava che la Sala corrispondesse a una «sala da ballo», un luogo di divertimento, più che di preghiera. «Poi mi presi il bambino e andai». 
La speranza di poter finalmente rivedere i propri figli morti anima a tal punto Irene facendole raggiungere un'aggressività, in stridente contrasto con la manifesta dolcezza del suo carattere, nei confronti di suo marito che si opponeva alla continuazione di questa esperienza. Da quel momento comincia uno studio biblico vero e proprio che la porta dopo cinque mesi a dedicarsi completamente a quella Organizzazione attraverso il rito del battesimo. «Mi battezzai in Val d'Aosta nel marzo del 74 e in quella occasione lì venne anche mio marito, e da quel momento in poi anche lui fu colpito dalle Scritture che venivano citate e dai ragionamenti che venivano fatti, era tutto concorde...». 
Irene si convince presto che deve adempiere al suo compito di predicazione: «Mi dissero: "Se tu ami Dio, come noi abbiamo avuto la pazienza e la buona volontà di venire a trasmetterti questo messaggio per amore verso il prossimo, anche tu devi fare questopera che d'altronde è lopera che Cristo ha fatto!"». 
Sostiene che nei venti anni di adesione al gruppo, nella sua famiglia non si sono verificati notevoli cambiamenti: «Non avevamo vizi di nessun tipo, eravamo prima una famiglia tranquilla, cattolica osservante e praticante, da Testimoni eravamo persone tranquille, osservanti e praticanti...». 
'L'inizio del distacco dai TdG suo e della sua famiglia avviene quando suo figlio, ormai maggiorenne, comincia ad approfondire gli studi sul gruppo per chiarirsi i suoi dubbi. Egli convince Irene a leggere, comincia a leggere il libro I tempi dei Gentili; la profezia senza fine dei Testimoni di Geova  [Aut., Jonsson C. Olof, Ed. Dehoniane, 1989]  contenente studi approfonditi sullautenticità delle date storiche proposte dai TdG. Nota così una serie di incongruenze: «Parlando di questo libro, mi ha fatto notare che cerano molte cose che non erano d'accordo con la Torre di Guardia... e personalmente ho visto che era così... anche con riferimenti alla storia della caduta di Gerusalemme sulla cui data c'è una differenza di 20 anniCome mai la storia attesta una data, mentre la Torre di Guardia attesta un'altra? Allora se hanno sbagliato... hanno sbagliato gli storici tutti gli studiosi? Come mai solo la Torre di Guardia mette quella data? Possibile che solo la Torre di Guardia che esiste solo da 120 anni è veramente ispirata da Dio? E tutti quegli altri che sono venuti prima, possibile che di Dio non avevano niente?... Cioè tu, quando sei lì, non rifletti... ti presentano l'informazione e tu l'accetti per quella che è, per buona... però soltanto dopo ti accorgi, perché rifletti, guardi, perché studiincominci a dire: Allora qui c'è stata una burla bella e buona». 
Le reazioni emotive che accompagnano la sua fuoriuscita dal gruppo sono tremende. Attraversa un periodo di profonda crisi, in quanto tutto il suo mondo per venti anni è stato  rappresentato da quel gruppo, a cui si è dedicata anima e corpo, riducendo l'attenzione i suoi figli e allontanandosi dai suoi parenti, con i quali non aveva più affinità religiosa: «La crisi da superare è grande, perché lì non si tratta semplicemente della rabbia interiore, di essere stati presi in giro per 20 anni... lì si tratta anche di dire: "Ho dato tutte le mie risorse, tutto il mio tempo... tolto l'affetto ai miei figli; ho tolto l'affetto alla mia famiglia... ho staccato con molti parenti, perché non avevamo più le stesse inclinazioni o gli stessi pensieri religiosi... perché non festeggi più con loro quindi sei completamente fuori rotta"». 
All'improvviso si ritrova sola, disprezzata e abbandonata da tutti i suoi ex fratelli di fede: «Per la Torre di Guardia, per i suoi componenti sei una persona proprio da scansare sotto tutti gli aspetti, sei morta. Addirittura una signora a cui io facevo lo studio [studio biblico] e che abita nel mio palazzo, quando per caso capitava che ci incontravamo sotto il portone, scappava... andava da un'altra parte del marciapiede, quindi attraversava uno spartitraffico di 10 metri... per non dover camminare insieme a me sullo stesso marciapiede». 
Il ritorno nella Chiesa Cattolica è stato lento, in quanto non riesce a liberarsi facilmente dall'immagine negativa che le è stata inculcata per anni: «Per me era come loro ci avevano insegnato, che la Chiesa è satanica... quindi la prima volta che mi sono affacciata ne sono immediatamente uscita, perché il lavaggio del cervello era in atto ancora...». 
Infine i suoi figli hanno manifestato l'intenzione di aderire a tutti gli effetti alla Chiesa Cattolica e così c'è stato il rientro in essa di tutta la famiglia. Oggi Irene appare tranquilla e serena. È felice che la sua famiglia sia rimasta ancora unita, al contrario di molte altre che nel passaggio da una religione all'altra spesso si disgregano. Le rimane un unico cruccio, quello di aver vissuto un'esperienza deludente. 

L'altra faccia della medaglia dei Testimoni di Geova 
(La storia di Alfonso) 
Alfonso, un uomo di mezza età, nato e cresciuto in un paese del Sud, si è trasferito poi al Nord per motivi di lavoro. È sposato con Irene e ha tre figli. 
Egli ha una cultura elementare e ha un modo di esprimersi modo simile a quello utilizzato dagli oratori nelle Sale del Regno (struttura della frase, intercalari, tonalità della voce). Ciò evidenzia la sua lunga carriera di oratore nell'ambito del gruppo dei TdG. Ha fatto parte dei TdG per circa vent'anni ricoprendo incarichi importanti all'interno dell'Organizzazione: «Fu proprio questo - sostiene - che mi ha permesso di vedere l'altra faccia della medaglia geovista». 
Racconta che sua moglie ebbe i primi contatti con i TdG e con loro intraprese uno studio biblico che la portò subito al battesimo. Provenendo da famiglia di tradizione cattolica si oppose energicamente al cammino di fede intrapreso dalla moglie. «Arrivai al punto di dire a mia moglie: "Scegli me o Geova!"' » sostiene con tono di voce deciso. 
Nel tentativo di portar fuori la moglie da quel gruppo si reca da un sacerdote, da un mormone, dagli evangelisti e presso altri gruppi religiosi per avere delucidazioni circa questa nuova fede. Non riceve però alcuna risposta soddisfacente. Segue, comunque, con scetticismo la moglie che deve battezzarsi durante un'Assemblea in Val d'Aosta. «Mi farò una gita in montagna invece di ascoltare loro» pensa. 
Viene, però, colpito dall'amore, dalla fratellanza, dal calore e dalla giustizia che esiste tra loro e da alcuni passi della Bibbia che essi citano nel loro discorso pubblico. Rimane, inoltre, coinvolto dall'analogo messaggio di risurrezione proposto a sua moglie, inizialmente. Anchegli, quindi, vede nell'adesione al culto la possibilità di far fronte al dolore causato dalla perdita dei suoi due figli. 
Anch'egli intraprende lo studio, ma il suo scopo è quello di mettere per un po in difficoltà i TdG e poi tirar fuori la moglie. Le dottrine che man mano apprende, gli fanno modificare i suoi piani: «Mi avevano detto che presto ci sarebbe stato il Regno di Dio, avrebbe spazzato via tutti i governi della terra, che avrebbe eliminato 'tutta la malvagità che c'era sulla terra, che le malattie le avrebbe spazzate via, che si doveva vivere sempre nel paradiso terrestre». 
Undici mesi dopo aver iniziato Io studio anche Alfonso è pronto al battesimo. Impiega sempre più tempo nella lettura della Bibbia e soprattutto nell'opera di proselitismo, per questo viene nominato Servitore di Ministero e dopo cinque anni diviene Anziano di Congregazione. Ricopre il ruolo anche di Sorvegliante di Servizio, Sorvegliante della Scuola di Ministero Teocratico, di oratore pubblico, Ministro di libro. Per una persona che ha un basso grado di scolarizzazione, questo potrebbe rappresentare un grande stimolo, in quanto appaga il desiderio di occupare un ruolo importante. 
Occupare certi incarichi di responsabilità, inoltre, gli permette di conoscere meglio il tipo di organizzazione di cui fa parte. Nel suo lungo monologo comunica spesso amarezza per le infelici vicende cui ha assistito e che lo hanno coinvolto in prima persona. Racconta, infatti alcuni episodi che gli hanno confermato che quella dei TdG non è I'Organizzazione pura per eccellenza. Ricorda, per esempio, che una volta fu scoperta una relazione che durava da cinque mesi fra un Anziano di Congregazione e una ragazza di diciotto anni. Fu costituito un Comitato Giudiziario allo scopo di giudicare entrambi per quella condotta immorale, ma i due si pentirono e invece dì essere dissociati, secondo le regole geoviste, furono solo disciplinati. 
Per un uomo come Alfonso, che ama la giustizia e che ha aderito al movimento proprio perché ritiene che si fondi su tale principio, questa soluzione rappresenta un vero e proprio smacco. Egli sostiene: «Secondo me erano da cacciare fuori dallOrganizzazione, primo perché lui era un Anziano di Congregazione, quindi per la responsabilità o per quello che rappresentava nella Congregazione, poi perché era un fatto che durava da cinque mesi». 
Un altro avvenimento che l'ha turbato profondamente riguarda la posizione che la sua congregazione ha adottato nei confronti di una donna di trentuno anni, madre di tre figli, abbandonata dal marito TdG, sfrattata dal padrone di casa, anche lui Testimone, e in condizioni economiche disagevoli. «Siccome questa donna - racconta Alfonso - non aveva la possibilità, proprio a motivo del problema che si era creato nella sua famiglia, di andare a predicare regolarmente come fanno tutti i Testimoni di Geova, di venire alle nostre adunanze regolarmente, secondo gli altri anziani questa donna non era una donna "spirituale" perciò non fu aiutata». 
Un altro episodio che ha messo in crisi Alfonso si è verificato quando fu interpellato da un Comitato Speciale di Servizio per indagare su un suo amico accusato di presunta apostasia: «Ricevetti una telefonata da un Sorvegliante di circoscrizione che mi disse che desiderava parlarmi. Io pensavo che mi voleva assegnare una parte in un assemblea, gli dissi di parlarmene per telefono, mi disse che non poteva, quindi indicò una Congregazione di un paese vicino Torino, dove andai il giorno dopo per un appuntamento. A mia insaputa mi trovai davanti tre uomini,  tre capi geovisti; erano un Sorvegliante di distretto e due Sorveglianti di circoscrizione. A un certo punto incominciarono a interrogarmi, quindi era un Comitato Speciale di Servizio preparato dalla sede centrale di Roma dove si cercava di indagare sulla vita privata di un uomo che aveva militato 41 anni nei TdG. Quest'uomo era accusato di presunta apostasia; qualcuno potrà chiedersi, perché hanno chiamato te? Ecco spiegherò anche questo motivo! Ci conoscevamo proprio da oltre 22 anni con questa persona. Mio figlio, il grande, frequentava la casa di quest 'uomo anche perché era amico dei suoi figli quindi si dovevano servire di me per indagare sulla vita privata di questa persona. A questo punto dissi loro che sarebbe stato saggio, secondo le Scritture in Matteo, capitolo 7: Se hai qualcosa verso tuo fratello, chiama tuo fratello e chiarisci la questione", e non servirsi di me per indagare sulla vita privata di questa persona. A questo punto si alzò in piedi con arroganza...il Sorvegliante di distretto e mi disse queste parole: Fratello controllati, le domande le facciamo noi; sei davanti all'organizzazione e quindi essendo tu un Anziano devi collaborare". Mi lasciarono inorridito perché non sapevo che cosa dire. La discussione finì dopo unora e un quarto circa. Mi tempestarono di domande ed al termine fui invitato da loro a frequentare la casa di questa persona... così da ascoltare i suoi ragionamenti; cosa faceva, cosa non faceva... se arrivavano altri Testimoni a casa sua, quali erano i ragionamenti e poi riferirlo a loro e mi dissero anche di non parlare con nessuno... neanche con gli altri Anziani, questa era una cosa privata... fra me e loro.» 
Rimane molto turbato da questo incontro, sia perché ritiene non cristiano il metodo di indagine impostogli dai Sorveglianti, sia per la grande stima che nutre nei confronti della persona indagata. Così il giorno dopo, disubbidendo per la prima volta all'organizzazione, anziché indagare a sua insaputa avvisa il suo amico di quello che stava succedendo alle sue spalle: «Gli dissi "Guarda che alle tue spalle stanno tramando... un Comitato Giudiziario... che ti accusa di presunta apostasia"». L'amico, sentitosi tradito ed umiliato dall'Organizzazione, decide, a sua volta, di dissociarsi. Quest'ultimo avvenimento gli fa prendere la decisione di dimettersi come Anziano e lo fa pubblicamente in Sala. La cosa provoca scompiglio nell'ambito dell'intera Congregazione, in quanto secondo le norme geoviste le dimissioni si danno per iscritto e accentarle o meno è a discrezione del Corpo degli altri Anziani. Questi ultimi allora si vendicano di quell'atto incolpando il suo primogenito di condotta dissoluta e presunta apostasia per aver continuato a frequentare la casa dell'amico dissociato. 
Durante la successiva adunanza, a cui ormai Alfonso non partecipa, egli e suo figlio vengono pubblicamente denigrati e ritenuti figli del diavolo. Alfonso invia una lettera di denuncia dei comportamenti scorretti degli Anziani a cui aveva assistito alla sede centrale di Roma dei TdG. Così padre e figlio vengono richiamati e sottoposti a tre udienze di tre ore e mezzo l'una, gestite da un Comitato di Servizio indetto dalla Congregazione centrale di Roma. Durante le udienze riescono a dimostrare la loro innocenza. A questo punto Alfonso pretende pubbliche scuse da parte dellAnziano che pubblicamente l'aveva denigrato: «Questo comitato obbligò il Corpo degli Anziani della Congregazione dove io servivo da Anziano, a fare le scuse in privato... Fecero le scuse in privato, ma io intendevo avere le scuse in pubblico... perché fui denigrato sia io che mio figlio pubblicamente e, pubblicamente, volevo le mie scuse. Mi avevano detto che dovevano scrivere a Roma... e chiedere se dovevano fare le scuse o meno... la mia risposta fu: Però quando avete denigrato non avete preso nessun permesso da Roma se potevate farlo o no". Così avendo visto che i testimoni di Geova e l'organizzazione usano due pesi e due misure diversi abbandonai tutte le attività spirituali». 
Ormai sempre più deluso dal gruppo, comincia ad approfondire l'aspetto dottrinale dei TdG: legge un libro, Crisi di coscienza di Raymond Franz, quindi conosce alcune persone abbastanza preparate sull'argomento, che gli fanno notare una serie di idiosincrasie nella dottrina. «Ora è chiaro che tutti i dogma geovisti sono antibiblici; cioè in contrasto con le Sacre Scritture» sostiene. 
È per questo che decide definitivamente di dissociarsi, insieme sua famiglia. Abbandonare dopo circa venti anni quel gruppo non è stato facile. Ha dovuto rinunciare alle amicizie che si è creato nel corso degli anni. Con dispiacere ripensa a quello a cui ha dovuto rinunciare per seguire questa fede: «Ho perso dei lavori validi proprio per mandare avanti lopera che mi ero prefissato di fare, convinto che tutto quello che facevo lo facevo per Dio. Oggi mi sono reso conto che non ho servito Dio, ma ho servito la Società Watch Tower di Brooklyn». 

Oggi seguo la religione scritta nei cuori 
(La storia di David) 
David ha venticinque armi. È primogenito di tre fratelli. Suo padre è un operaio e sua madre casalinga. Pur avendo raggiunto una posizione economica indipendente vive ancora in famiglia. Ha capelli lunghi quasi a puntualizzare il suo distacco dalle regole geoviste. Presenta un buon livello di intelligenza e sensibilità, elementi che gli hanno permesso il recupero della propria autonomia. Attraverso il racconto riesce a delineare con molta tranquillità il suo personale vissuto. Riferisce di essere stato introdotto nel gruppo dei TdG all'età di tre anni, periodo in cui i suoi genitori hanno preso la decisione di abbracciare quella fede. Man mano che cresce sorgono in lui i primi dubbi su alcuni punti della dottrina geovista che però David ricaccia pensando siano dovuti alla poca applicazione, da parte sua, allo studio della Bibbia. «Era proprio un blocco psicologico» riferisce. 
All'età di quindici anni decide di battezzarsi e perciò dedicarsi completamente al servizio di Geova. Sostiene: «Tutti i miei amici erano diventati Testimoni di Geova, quindi era chiaro che anchio dovevo seguire quella strada lì». 
Giunto all'età della leva chiede di svolgere il «servizio sostitutivo di affidamento in prova» che in pratica è uguale e identico al servizio civile, solo che si passa dal carcere, in conformità ai principi che segue. «Ciò non mi ha creato problemi psicologici - riferisce David perché ci credevo!». Ma in quell'occasione ha la possibilità di confrontare alcuni punti della Costituzione italiana con i dettami del suo credo, notando delle incongruenze: «Essendo stato collaboratore del sindaco del Comune di L. sono stato a contatto anche con certe leggi; ed essendo lunico Testimone appunto che era nel Comune... mi sono occupato anche di sbrigare delle faccende di altri miei colleghi Testimoni di Geova. Sono venuto a conoscenza di specifiche leggi e allora cominciavo a vedere Mah! in questo caso noi ci comportiamo così, ma la legge direbbe in quest'altro modo!... e allora visto che le cose che avevo visto non andavano bene, ma più di una, e collegandole a precedenti punti interrogativi che avevo mi sono reso conto che fosse il caso di approfondire un attimo». 
Decide così, terminato il militare, che sia giunto il momento di approfondire tutti gli «interrogativi» che lo assillano. David investe buona parte delle sue energie nel tentativo di affrontare tali problematiche, ma viene ostacolato da alcuni dirigenti locali: «Ho cominciato a studiare un po più profondamente quelli che erano i testi delle Sacre Scritture, con l'ausilio addirittura degli scritti originali, dal greco. Quando io ho fatto questo lho fatto sinceramente, non perché volevo creare contrasti all'interno della Società Watch Tower, ma semplicemente perché avevo i miei dubbi e volevo fare quello che dice la Società Watch Tower: "Accertatevi di ogni cosa per poter arrivare a dare una risposta. Eh! quando alcuni dirigenti locali sono venuti a sapere che io facevo questo studio comparativo con il greco mi hanno scoraggiato in maniera anche energica... "Come ti permetti tu di studiare?. "Come, come ti permetti? Uno studio!... mica voglio arrivare... voglio vedere!". "Eh! Ma lo fa già la Società!". "D'accordo io... non lo metto in dubbio che lo faccia la Società.. in questo momento voi avete dei libri che vi possono garantire sul lavoro che ha fatto la Società. Se ce l'avete anche in mano... datemeli, perché è una cosa che mi serve subito". "No, non possiamo!". "E allora io faccio questo, tanto se è uguale, io arriverò alle stesse conclusioni a cui è arrivata la Società WatchTower"». 
Lo studio prosegue. Il primo dubbio da risolvere riguarda la sua personale « chiamata da parte di Dio per poter diffondere la Sua parola. Analizzando prime parole della lettera dell'apostolo Paolo ai Romani nota il termine «separato» che dal greco significa «appartato da Dio» per un compito specifico. A quel punto David si chiede se egli sia stato scelto direttamente da Dio per questa missione, e giunge ad una risposta negativa. 
Altro dubbio: leggendo una dichiarazione del Corpo Direttivo, scopre che essi si definiscono non ispirati e che perciò interpretano le Scritture grazie allo studio e alla preghiera. «Allora mi sono fatto questa domanda... Cerchi di interpretare come? Mi dici che non sei ispirato,  quindi vuoI dire che quello che esce fuori proviene dal tuo studio personale, quindi ha gli stessi errori che potrei fare io... e quindi ha linfluenza di quello che è luomo, di conseguenza il messaggio che mi dà un Testimone di Geova sulla Bibbia è un messaggio umano, non è messaggio che viene da Dio. Se questo messaggio che viene da Dio, in realtà non viene da Dio e io stesso non sono stato chiamato da Dio per dire questo messaggio... è inutile che io vada a suonare i campanelli. Questo mi ha messo proprio in forte contrasto con lideologia principale dei Testimoni di Geova.» 
Inoltre comprende che la natura del messaggio proposto da un TdG è in netto contrasto con quello proposto dai primi apostoli. «Mentre i primi apostoli predicavano la morte e la risurrezione di Gesù, i Testimoni di Geova predicano che questo mondo dovrà finire e che sarà sostituito dal regno di Dio». 
Un'ulteriore indagine ha riguardato la cronologia sostenuta dai testimoni, che risulta falsata in molti punti. « Mi son chiesto, ma vediamo un po da dove le vanno a prendere le date cui fanno riferimento? E noto incoerenze storiche perché essi partono dall'anno della distruzione di Gerusalemme, nel periodo neo-babilonese, che loro stabiliscono nel 607 avanti Era Volgare o avanti Cristo. Io scopro che questa data non è segnata in nessuno dei libri di storia, ma l'evento risale a 20 anni più tardi. Tra l'altro facendo poi delle ricerche sulla stessa Bibbia dei Testimoni di Geova io arrivo a una data approssimativamente uguale e identica a quella dei libri di storia. Quindi, dico, qui cè un errore voluto perché se io arrivo alla stessa conclusione cui arriva qualsiasi libro di storia con la documentazione dei Testimoni di Geova vuoI dire che quell'errore che fanno è voluto perché ci potrebbero arrivare benissimo anche loro, visto che stanno dalla mattina alla sera a leggere le Scritture». 
Tali scoperte gli fanno prendere la decisione di allontanarsi dai TdG: «E sono stato per due anni circa a fare la mia vita normale - sostiene David, - andavo con gli amici, lavoravo». La situazione si fa tesa in casa, però, in quanto il padre di David è un Anziano TdG e riceve continuamente pressioni dal resto del Corpo degli Anziani per indagare sul comportamento poco spirituale di suo figlio. 
David viene sottoposto a un Comitato Giudiziario e infine dichiarato innocente dalle accuse che gli sono state mosse. «È uno scontro che prima o poi devi fare. Io da questo scontro sono uscito innocente ed è stata una vittoria, perché le famose tecniche psicologiche io le ho provate di persona. Volevano per forza togliermi dalla bocca che io la pensavo diversamente. Effettivamente era vero, solo che non avendone fatta parola con alcuno non vedevo perché dovevo dire loro quello che erano i miei pensieri. I miei pensieri rimangono i miei pensieri! Il Comitato Giudiziario non avendo più nessun appiglio per cui accusarmi si è attaccato al fatto che avevamo scritto con mio padre due lettere alla Società Watch Tower ma avevamo usato delle macchine da scrivere diverse. Allora cominciarono a chiedermi: "Chi è che ti ha dato la prima macchina da scrivere?... Chi è che ti ha dato la seconda?..." poi se io ero dattilografo... perché avevano notato che nello stendere la linea c'erano dei modi diversi di usare la macchina. "Ma che cosa c'entra questo?" vuoi sapere il modello della macchina? Una è una macchina... una Olivetti che è reperibile in 350 uffici della USL oppure nell'ufficio del comune, oppure in due milioni di case degli italiani... Non so, vogliamo fare questo discorso? Cioè ho dovuto smontarli in questo modo: semplicemente avevo finito linchiostro e abbiamo usato un'altra macchina. Che problema cè? Cioè capisci? si arriva poi sul ridicolo». 
Col tempo si rende conto di non avere nulla in comune con i TdG: «Se quello che faccio non ha niente a che vedere con quello che dicono loro, in più il mio pensiero era completamente diverso, allora basta! Almeno sono libero anche di fare quello che più mi piace. Avevo degli amici che erano usciti dal gruppo, io dovevo fare attenzione a non farmi vedere con loro perché ciò poteva essere motivo di espulsione... e allora ho detto è assurdo che devo guardarmi davanti e di dietro, chi c'è, chi non cè, chi posso frequentare... Ma io frequento chi voglio! Però a questo punto preferisco chiudere con voi e non avere più niente a che fare!». Quindi decide di dissociarsi. 
Nel frattempo anche la situazione in casa si appiana, in quanto il resto della famiglia si rende conto di tutte le infedeltà dottrinali apprese.  
David sostiene che negli anni in cui è stato TdG ha vissuto in modo tranquillo, quasi una «doppia vita», dividendosi cioè fra gli schematismi proposti dal suo gruppo religioso e la libertà che offriva «il mondo», ricevendo di tanto in tanto richiami a rispettare una certa linea di condotta da parte dei dirigenti locali. Grazie al suo carattere «flessibile» non ha risentito della «diversità» con i ragazzi esterni all'Organizzazione. 
L'esperienza vissuta, pur non avendogli provocato « troppi traumi, l'ha portato ad allontanarsi da ogni tipo di organizzazione religiosa. «Ritengo che comunque una qualsiasi struttura ha anche quella minima parte che è dell'uomo». 
Prova dispiacere per aver perso, oggi, la maggior parte delle amicizie createsi negli anni in cui frequentava il gruppo dei TdG: «Il fatto che avessi una compagnia di cui il 90% adesso non mi guarda neanche più in faccia, neanche se sono per terra che sto morendo, fa male». 
In compenso David si sente oggi vicino a tutti coloro che seguono la linea universale, che non ha bisogno di regole scritte, perché è quella del cuore! 

Fra i Testimoni si rinuncia alla propria personalità 
(La storia di Aldo) 
Aldo è un giovane di trentadue anni. Primogenito di quattro fratelli, vive ancora con sua madre, rimasta vedova quando egli era ancora piccolo. Ha conseguito, frequentando una scuola serale, il diploma di Perito Industriale e nel frattempo ha lavorato in qualità di impiegato. 
Quando aveva circa un anno sua madre è diventata TdG, coinvolgendo gradualmente la sua famiglia acquisita e quella d'origine. «Quindi ci siamo trovati una famiglia di praticamente quasi cinquanta persone, Testimoni di Geova» riferisce Aldo. L'adesione a quella religione è avvenuta per via del tutto naturale. Ha imparato ad andare subito in predicazione con la mamma, che lo porta mano a mano. Poi è uscito con i cugini: «Sai cera la gara a chi faceva meglio!»  
A diciotto anni giunge al battesimo. « È stata una cosa emotiva - racconta - spinta dai cugini anche perché poi chi si battezza in qualche maniera ha qualche vantaggio anche a conoscere gente, ragazze...». 
Il battesimo è una pubblica dedicazione a Geova, perciò con esso aumentano le sue responsabilità verso l'Organizzazione. «Prima senza battesimo potevi anche non uscire in servizio - sostiene Aldo - col battesimo poi devi fare il rapportino a fine mese e devi segnare il servizio, per cui devi rendere conto, in qualche maniera, non puoi né deluderti né deludere...». 
La sua esperienza di Testimone di Geova è vissuta anche con forti sensi di colpa per le sue eventuali mancanze. «Là ti spingono a studiare, a leggere, e quando magari qualche volta capita che non ti va o che non riesci per il lavoro, perché sei stanco o semplicemente perché non ti va, allora cè questo sentimento di colpa » 
Essere TdG, inoltre, comporta tante rinunce. Una fra tutte e la più importante per Aldo, riguarda il non poter avere esperienze sessuali. Un altro problema è quello di non poter frequentare la gente del mondo invidiata da Aldo per la libertà d'azione che possiede. Questo comando non scritto lo costringe a frequentare solo TdG. «Il tuo mondo circola solo lì allinterno » sostiene. 
Aldo riferisce che nell'ambito dell'Organizzazione non è possibile dissentire su alcun principio. Non esistono decisioni individuali, il gruppo ti carica nel farti scegliere le soluzioni giuste per la Società. Questo porta ad un appiattimento della personalità: «Chi entra in quella religione è costretto a non usare la sua mente, per cui deve necessariamente dire sempre sì, e quindi ciò costituisce una rinuncia alla propria personalità». 
Le perplessità di Aldo si moltiplicano e si rafforzano fino a sfociare in una crisi depressiva: «Lì incominciai a pesare le cose per quelle che sono, per cui incominciai a pensare... anche al suicidio. Io sono attaccato alla vita, per cui l'unica maniera per continuare a vivere e continuare ad essere me stesso... era quello di uscire fuori». 
Così, intorno ai 24-25 anni, gradualmente comincia a non essere più un TdG attivo. Per il suo atteggiamento riceve una reprensione pubblica, per cui viene considerato additato come un individuo da non frequentare dal resto del gruppo. Sostiene di non avere ancora ufficializzato la sua fuoruscita attraverso una lettera di dissociazione perché teme di ritrovarsi tutta la sua famiglia contro. «Già adesso ci sono parenti che mi evitano... » sostiene. Proprio per evitare che la sua famiglia venga a conoscenza dei suoi sentimenti, accetta di essere intervistato in un angolino di un parco, dall'altra parte della città rispetto al suo luogo di abitazione. Entrare a far parte del mondo non è stato facile per Aldo. «In certi periodi - riferisce - sono stato proprio solo e sono uscito da solo.»  Gradualmente si è formato delle amicizie. 
Oggi sostiene che il rapporto che prima aveva con Dio e che sentiva eccessivo, si è spezzato. «Ho proprio messo da parte il discorso «Dio», «religione», se cè... se non cè e che vuole da me, perché in ogni caso io ho staccato. Questa situazione non mi appagava realmente, per cui adesso non mi interessa perché non mi dà nulla. 

Ho appartenuto per 15 anni ad una «Società» truffaldina 
(La storia di Filippo) 
Filippo ha 64 anni. Prima di divenire pensionato ha svolto un mestiere artigianale. Proviene da una famiglia abbastanza numerosa, composta da 8 persone. Si è sposato e dal suo matrimonio sono nati 5 figli. Attualmente è divorziato. 
Ha conseguito il Diploma di scuola media inferiore e oggi è iscritto all'Istituto Superiore della Cultura Cristiana allo scopo di approfondire la religione cattolica. Mostra con certo orgoglio il suo libretto su cui sono registrati gli ottimi voti dei suoi esami. 
In un lungo monologo e con tono spesso concitato racconta di aver conosciuto i TdG negli anni '54-'55, mentre svolgevano il loro giro di predicazione. «Mi parlarono per la prima volta della Bibbia» riferisce. 
Filippo sin da bambino si sente attratto verso Dio e desidererebbe essere tutt'uno con Lui. È un attivo e forte cattolico, ma ricorda che a quei tempi non era così facile parlare di Bibbia con un prete. Questa mancanza di stimoli e di riscontri lo porta comunque a partecipare a tutte le Messe, ma sostiene: «Vuoto entravo, vuoto ne uscivo. La parola di Dio non aveva accesso in me». 
Il messaggio dell'imminente fine del mondo, invece, proposto dai TdG, lo coinvolge al punto da fargli decidere di aderire a quel gruppo. «Comunque a quell'età, 24 anni circa, si fanno degli sbagli ed io feci lo sbaglio di entrare nei Testimoni di Geova» si giustifica oggi Filippo. La reazione della sua famiglia non fu buona: sua madre subì un colpo forte, i suoi 5 fratelli sostennero che quella religione fosse un «trucco» e suo padre, avendo vissuto per qualche anno proprio a Brooklyn, conosceva queste persone e sapeva che erano solo degli affaristi che approfittavano dellignoranza della gente. 
Filippo, nonostante tutto, persiste nella sua decisione.  Si battezza («Feci il bagno con i Testimoni di Geova» afferma ridendo) e nel '56 sposa una ragazza, anche lei Testimone. Inizialmente la vita va avanti normalmente. Nell'ambito del gruppo diviene Pioniere. Dopo un mese di matrimonio, però, mentre svolge il suo servizio di campo gli sorgono i primi dubbi. «Ebbi una specie di illuminazione - sostiene Filippo - un giorno, mentre ero in predicazione, in preda allo sconforto, mi sedetti su una panchina e chiesi a me stesso: che cosa sto facendo? Io sto vendendo solo carte! Non so chi sono quete persone, non conosco i loro proponimenti né il loro passato!"». Smette, così, di fare il Pioniere, ma continua a rimanere TdG, ricoprendo anche il ruolo di Servitore di Circoscrizione. I dubbi aumentano, ma gli altri Anziani cercano di dissolverli accusandolo di fermarsi troppo a guardare il passato: «Quando ero Servitore di circoscrizione cercavo di avere qualche notizia sul passato loro, cioè questi da quando esistono? Qual è il loro statuto? Qual è il loro fine? Chi sono i capi? O i dirigenti? Tutte le volte che facevo queste domande, a cui loro non potevano dare una risposta, mi veniva detto che ero uno non voleva guardare avanti, che ero simile alla moglie di Lot....che  guardò indietro e divenne una statua di sale. I cristiani dovevano guardare avanti; dicevano, non dietro». 
I dubbi di Filippo restano irrisolti, così egli comincia a dedicarsi esclusivamente al suo lavoro e alla sua famiglia, non frequentando più le adunanze. Decide che nella sua casa non avrebbe condotto nessun tipo di «studio biblico familiare» e contrariamente agli altri TdG permette ai suoi figli di proseguire negli studi secolari. 
Questi ultimi, però, continuano a ricevere l'influenza religiosa da parte della mamma e degli altri parenti TdG. L'Organizzazione lo tiene sotto controllo, fino a dissociarlo in occasione di un litigio che Filippo ha con la moglie di un Sorvegliante: «L'ultima lite che ho fatto fu con la moglie di un Sorvegliante di Circoscrizione che mi disse: Tu credi che verrà la fine del mondo?" Sì, ci credo!". "E in che modo? - disse lei - se tu possiedi questo appartamento... quell'altro... quel suolo?" "Ci credo come ci crede la Società Watch Tower, che dice agli altri di vendere perché domani deve venire la fine del mondo, e lei compera. Io lavoro e alla Torre di Guardia non do niente! Lavoro, mando i miei figli a scuola e con quel che guadagno, se posso, compero... Proprio come fa la Torre di Guardia!... Io credo come crede la Torre di Guardia!... Non come dice la Torre di Guardia!». 
In Sala viene ufficialmente accusato di non adempiere alle regole del gruppo. Intanto fra i suoi fratelli di fede si vocifera che sia stato disassociato per aver commesso delle immoralità: «Quando ti disassociano non è che tu ne esci in modo pulito. Di me si è sparsa la voce che avevo approfittato di una ragazza, fatto che non esiste perché cè stato un processo che ha attestato il contrario... perché i veri malfattori hanno avuto 10 anni di carcere». 
Dopo la sua espulsione dal gruppo Filippo cerca di spiegare ai propri figli come stanno le cose fra i TdG, scatenando furiose liti in famiglia. La situazione in casa degenera giorno dopo giorno, fino a che, seguendo le disposizioni dell'Organizzazione, sua moglie chiede il divorzio. 
Oggi Filippo non ha più alcun contatto né con sua moglie né con i suoi figli. Sostiene che fra i Testimoni di Geova l'affetto paterno o materno viene stroncato quando c'è di mezzo un fuoriuscito. «Il Testimone di Geova è una pianta senza radici  sostiene - non ha né padre né madre, né patria né chiesa. Niente! Niente! Niente! Allo Stato dice che è ambasciatore di un regno diverso.. non è vero! Dallo Stato loro vogliono soltanto l8 per mille, ma non vogliono però votare, non vogliono fare il militare, perché questo significa servire Io Stato...lo Stato allora deve soltanto dare». 

Ho pagato con la perdita della salute la mia adesione ai TdG 
(La storia di Raffaele) 
Raffaele è un giovane trentacinquenne, non sposato. È figlio unico e vive ancora con i suoi genitori. Ha conseguito una laurea in Lettere ed una in Filosofia, ma attualmente non esercita alcun tipo di professione. 
Ha fatto parte dei TdG per 10 anni ricoprendo il ruolo di Proclamatore. Rivisita in un lungo monologo, interrotto da molti scarichi analogici, i momenti essenziali della propria esperienza come TdG, evidenziando quei dati che, secondo lui, gli hanno provocato il disagio che vive attualmente. 
All'età di 15 anni conosce un simpatico signore di circa 65 anni che abita nel quartiere in cui Raffaele gioca a pallone con i suoi amici. Questo signore, TdG, suscita il suo interesse per tre motivi: 
	Innanzitutto gli si rivolge dandogli del «lei» nonostante la sua giovane età;
	Gli mostra il nome di Dio sulla Traduzione del Nuovo Mondo delle Sacre Scritture, sostenendo che tutte le altre Bibbie lo sostituiscono con il termine Signore;
	Gli assicura, per ultimo, che mentre della Chiesa Cattolica fanno parte anche i cristiani non puri, fra i TdG ciò non accade. «A noi non sfugge niente! » disse.
Raffaele viene invitato a frequentare la Sala del Regno. Riesce ad andarci qualche volta, ma subito suo padre glielo impedisce. Quell'ordine, quella precisione, quel particolare modo di accogliere gli estranei, proprio dei TdG però, fanno breccia nel cuore di un giovane abituato a un certo rigore. 
Dopo qualche tempo ha l'occasione di riparlare con un TdG e ritorna a frequentare le adunanze. Nuovamente viene colpito dalla premurosa accoglienza che i TdG gli mostrano. «Tutti mi salutavano e avevano premura nei miei confronti e per un figlio unico, cresciuto con una solitudine accentuata, era veramente tanto» riferisce. 
Vivere in questo clima ovattato gli procura inizialmente molta soddisfazione. «Tutto cominciò ad andare per il verso giusto, a scuola prima avevo problemi un po con alcune materie, quando ero Testimone di Geova tutto andò bene. Ero più allegro anche in casa e i miei genitori notarono questo cambiamento - sostiene Raffaele -. Una volta testimone di Geova diventai letteralmente, non lo dico in senso negativo in questo caso, una pecora... nel senso di Buon giorno! Buona sera! Che posso fare? Che cosa non posso fare? Ero veramente responsabile in questo senso... Cioè mi avevano messo in riga senza che io me nero accorto, ma io lo volevo, questa è la cosa più importante... io lo volevo, volevo essere messo in riga, non nel senso di ordine, volevo stare in un posto dove finalmente ci si riunisce per parlare solo ed esclusivamente di Dio. Non ne potevo più di ciò che vedevo io all'epoca in giro. Volevo stare veramente con gente che diceva di conoscere la Bibbia, la conosceva e l'applicava». 
In occasione dell'inaugurazione di una Sala del Regno riesce a convincere suo padre ad accompagnarlo, promettendogli che se quell'ambiente non fosse stato di suo gradimento non lo avrebbe più frequentato. Da quel giorno anche suo padre comincia a frequentare le adunanze dei TdG e giunge al battesimo due anni dopo di Raffaele. 
Finalmente Raffaele sente di aver raggiunto ciò che desidera: ordine, silenzio e tranquillità. Ma questo clima idilliaco viene sconvolto quando comincia a rendersi conto che la vita fra i TdG non è sempre perfetta. Assiste infatti ad una bega fra alcuni anziani della Congregazione di cui fa parte. Quindi quel mondo così tranquillo possedeva un tarlo. 
Successivamente nota che quei modi calorosi propri dei TdG nella fase di accoglienza, si trasformano in un atteggiamento di rifiuto per chi se ne va: «È un sintomo di lieve fastidio o angoscia, a che cosa mi riferisco?Al fatto di non poter salutare gente disassociata. Cominciai per la prima volta a notare che cosa si provava guardando una persona con cui parlavi e hai parlato fino a un giorno prima, e che non potevi salutare, in base alla Scrittura della 2° lettera di Giovanni che diceva che chiunque va avanti e non porta l'insegnamento che ha ricevuto non deve meritare più il saluto. Ecco quel sorriso che diventava rifiuto mentale della persona che se ne andava». 
Tali piccole crisi vengono superate perché è ancora forte la convinzione di far parte dell'unica, vera, santa e approvata Organizzazione di Dio.  
Dovendo trovare una valvola di sfogo a tutte le imposizioni del gruppo, comincia a comportarsi in modo reattivo: «Il mio comportamento cominciò a farsi esuberante, perché chiaramente io potevo paragonarmi ad una pentola a pressione che non veniva mai aperta. Cominciai a questo punto a sfogarmi in un'altra direzione, cominciai ad esempio a difendere, nel senso che andavano capiti, i drogati, gli omosessuali, gli infelici. Finché parlavi di infelici, al limite potevi essere capito, quando parlavi di drogati e di omosessuali i Testimoni di Geova si scatenavano. C'era un odio feroce, un odio puro, specialmente contro questultima categoria». 
Ma il timore di abbandonare l'Organizzazione di Dio, che offre tutto ciò di cui un uomo ha bisogno, e di ritrovarsi nuovamente sperduto e solo, gli fa ancora chiudere gli occhi e accettare tutto incondizionatamente. In conformità con i principi di neutralità proposti dalla Società Watch Tower decide di non svolgere il servizio militare e di andare, invece, in carcere. 
Durante il periodo di reclusione ha modo di riflettere sulla sua vita sue scelte. All'uscita dal carcere, tronca la relazione instaurata in precedenza con una ragazza TdG subendone un trauma. Qualcosa comincia a cambiare in Raffaele. Si sente sempre più stretto nella morsa delle regole. Vive un rapporto tormentato con un Dio sempre presente e pronto a punire tutti i trasgressori. 
Dopo un diverbio con gli Anziani della sua Congregazione, perché Raffaele aveva preso le difese di un omosessuale, viene processato e infine espulso. «Dissi: Sentite, se non dà fastidio possiamo tenerlo nella Sala, non è battezzato... comunque può venire! Purtroppo lo difesi a spada tratta, e loro rivoltarono la matassa e dissero: Chi difende queste persone è come loro!...".  A quel punto io per dispetto risposi: E se lo fossi, che vi interessa?". Non potevo rispondere così!... Non dovevo permettervi di rispondere una cosa del genere. Loro presero la palla al balzo...e letteralmente fui umiliato, fui trattato come un perfetto imbecille ma che dico imbecille? Non esistevo più, tutte le volte che tentavo di parlare Qui non siamo all'Università!... Qui non siamo ad una conferenza stampa... Qui siamo davanti all'Organizzazione!.. O tu rispondi in base a quello che sai o tutto ciò che dici noi non lo teniamo minimamente in considerazione!" 
Attraversa un periodo estremamente critico, una generica sofferenza lo imprigiona e lo ostacola nella conduzione della sua quotidianità. Sviluppa, quindi, un quadro di marca nevrotica con sintomi ossessivo-compulsivi. «Cominciavo per esempio a uscire sempre col piede sinistro - riferisce - poi se dovevo toccare una cosa la toccavo 6-7 volte. Non salivo sul tram numero 17». Vive una situazione di disagio e di sofferenza che lo porta a eccedere nell'uso dell'alcool. 
Ricorda le parole continuamente ripetute in Sala («Dove andrete fuori di qua?») e sprofonda nei sensi di colpa per aver abbandonato quella organizzazione. «Dal punto di vista spirituale ero solo, solo e diverse volte ho pensato al suicidio» sostiene Raffaele. 
Si allontana per un po dalla religione diventando ateo fino a quando, nel '91 ricomincia a frequentare il gruppo su invito della Congregazione: «Io stavo rientrando di nuovo nel 91. In quell'anno fui invitato di nuovo perché il CD pubblicò una circolare interna e anche pubblica in cui si diceva che i fuoriusciti che non avevano parlato male dei Testimoni di Geova potevano essere reintegrati. Chi parla è chiamato apostata. I Testimoni di Geova ce l'hanno con gli apostati... sono quelli che scoprono le loro magagne bibliche... e loro non permettono di parlare. Difatti l'imposizione di non parlare è un trucco vero e proprio, perché è un sistema di difesa... Loro non permettono che qualcuno possa scalfire sia pur di poco la loro parola». 
Nello stesso periodo acquista un libro in cui venivano menzionati i passi biblici falsificati dalla Società Watch Tower. Quando Raffaele si rende conto che molti passi biblici erano stati effettivamente modificati, decide definitivamente di allontanarsi dai TdG: « Quando mi accorsi che i passi erano cambiati, opportunamente cambiati, ebbi come un'illuminazione... dissi Dio, a chi mi sono dato io? Scoprirlo mi fece stare ancora più male». Dopo qualche tempo Raffaele è entrato nella Chiesa Cattolica. 

Come ho perso la mia famiglia 
(La storia di Vito) 
Vito racconta la sua storia con una elocuzione molto lenta e spesso abbassando lo sguardo. È un pensionato di 60 anni e attualmente è divorziato. La sua militanza nel gruppo dei TdG è durata quasi 10 anni. 
Nel '72 mentre svolge il lavoro di macchinista nelle ferrovie ha un grave incidente col treno. Tale situazione lo sconvolge al punto da farlo cadere in un forte esaurimento nervoso caratterizzato da uno stato ansioso e da cefalee. In questo stato rimane chiuso in casa per 3 mesi. «In quel periodo -riferisce Vito - vennero a farmi visita due Testimoni di Geova, madre e figlia, le quali mi dissero che Cristo era morto sul palo, che il nome di Dio è Geova. Io ero stato in collegio con i Paolini... eh! che il nome di Dio è Geova non me l'avevano detto... stampavamo le Bibbie, che Cristo era morto al palo non me l'avevano detto». 
Vito rimane molto colpito dalle informazioni apprese, tanto che chiede alle due signore di ritornare a trovarlo, per avere il tempo di effettuare la sua ricerca: « Ritornarono e cominciammo a fare uno studio biblico. Dissero a mia moglie che se io entravo nei Testimoni di Geova non mangiavo, non bevevo, non fumavo, non avevo le altre donne. Mia moglie disse: Questo mi diventa santo!». 
Comincia uno studio biblico, ma il processo di conversione non è rapido: « A me avevano fatto lo studio quattro volte, quattro persone diverse. Lo studio consisteva in tutto, tranne che in ciò che era scritto sulla Bibbia. Si studiava sul libro Verità [La Verità che conduce alla vita eterna, USA 1968], ma io li contrastavo e non mi sapevano dare delle risposte. Dicevano: "Ti portiamo gli Anziani... ti portiamo questo, ti portiamo quell'altro"... Il fatto per esempio della Croce... e della Trinità... che a me è rimasta sempre sul gozzo, non mi scese, né da battezzato né da studente, né quando sono uscito, perché era una cosa basilare, tanto che è stato il motivo che mi ha fatto uscire fuori». 
Visto che i suoi disturbi fisici persistono, i due Anziani che vanno a trovarlo a casa per lo studio biblico sostengono che ci sia linflusso di Satana, nel tentativo di ostacolare il proseguimento delle sue conoscenze. E così gli propongono di distruggere tutte le immagini sacre che possiede: «Durante il tempo dello studio vennero 2 Anziani a casa, perché io stavo male, sempre col mal di testa. Loro mi dissero che Satana mi impediva di proseguire lo studio. Io facevo collezione di francobolli, avevo quelli del Vaticano, che avevano la Croce sopra... secondo loro li dovevo distruggere. Io ho detto: "Se devo distruggere tutte le cose dove cè la croce io rovino tutti quanti i libri e le enciclopedie, perché devo strappare le pagine dove c'è il Papa, dove cè il Vescovo". Lo dicevano espressamente, questo. Io ho detto: "Non è una cosa fattibile... io non lo faccio...". Se io ho un'opera d'arte, un ritratto di un pinco pallino anche se è stato Papa, io dall'enciclopedia dovevo tagliare la pagina.  Insomma, era una cosa assurda. Mia mogie aveva santini; le fotografie di quando ci siamo sposati, dove c'è il prete... l'ha bruciate, le fotografie di quando ho fatto il militare le ha bruciate. Ritornarono un'altra volta perché dissero che ancora cera qualcosa che non andava. In mezzo al vocabolario di latino trovarono unimmagine di un certo prete che diceva la messa per la prima volta... hanno detto:. "Ecco qua, abbiamo trovato quello che cercavamo... Brucialo subito! Ma tutto era tranne che quello..."» 
Vito comincia a frequentare la Sala, una volta la settimana, il giorno in cui si tiene lo studio di libro. Successivamente acquista tutta la letteratura fino ad allora disponibile per approfondire le nozioni che man mano acquisisce negli studi biblici che fa in casa sua con i TdG che puntualmente vanno a trovarlo: «Studiai le loro domandine... e le risposte che stanno sempre sui libri. Così mi fecero lo studio, prima questa mamma e figlia, poi venne un altro che era francese, un ragazzo, poi venne la madre, poi venne un altro signore, alla fine mi battezzai; ma più per levarmeli di dosso che per il resto, non mi avevano convertito al limite mi avevano un po convinto». 
Gradualmente anche sua moglie e i loro due figli, un maschio e una femmina, aderiscono a quel gruppo religioso. «Casa mia, che per tante ragioni tentennava, si era rimessa in carreggiata, tutto quanto andava bene» sostiene Vito. 
Egli smette di viaggiare e comincia a lavorare in ufficio. In Sala è sempre molto disponibile: collabora nei vari lavori manuali come idraulico o elettricista; insegna agli analfabeti a leggere e a scrivere. Viene nominato Servitore di Ministero. Infine insieme a suo figlio è divenuto pioniere, impiegando gran parte delle ore libere della propria giornata, alla predicazione. 
I suoi figli hanno preferito interrompere gli studi per potersi dedicare interamente al servizio dell'Organizzazione. All'età della leva suo figlio decide di non prestare il servizio militare e viene perciò incarcerato per 12 mesi. La situazione in sé e il fatto di dover riprendere il treno una volta alla settimana per raggiungere il carcere militare caricano nuovamente di ansia Vito. «Andavo avanti grazie ai medicinali» sostiene. 
Egli si chiede se il principio dei TdG di rifiutare gli obblighi militari trova conferma nella Bibbia, perciò acquista una serie di pubblicazioni relative a confessioni religiose varie e comincia ad analizzare le differenze esistenti rispetto alla Bibbia utilizzata dai Testimoni: «In questo frattempo io mi sono chiesto: "Ma dove sta scritto sulla Bibbia che mio figlio deve fare 12 mesi di carcere?". Spesi circa 600.000  in Bibbie di tutte le edizioni e di tutte le lingue greche, ebraiche, di tutte le confessioni religiose, e le sbirciavo, compreso LInterlineare del 69 dei testimoni di Geova. Io non sono biblista, però qualcosa avevo imparato in seminario e per lo meno di trovare una parola sul vocabolario ero capace». 
Pian piano si rende conto di alcune manomissioni operate nella Traduzione del Nuovo Mondo. «Lì mi son cominciate a cascar le scaglie dagli occhi. Incominciai a vedere tutte le parole che loro avevano cambiato, modificato, aggiunto, tolto o messo fra parentesi. Una bella sera mi cadde la Bibbia per terra, la raccolgo... leggo quel passo nel Vangelo di Marco... cioè di Tommaso che dice: Se non vedo nelle sue mani il segno dei chiodi io non credo". Ho detto "O non ho letto mai questo passo o son diventato proprio matto!..."il segno dei chiodi.. perciò va tutto quanto al plurale... non al singolare...Ho guardato sull'Interlineare, anche lì parla di Nails, chiodi in inglese». Questa è per lui prova che Gesù era morto sulla croce, e che il CD aveva volutamente modificato tale teoria. «Pensai allora che il Corpo Direttivo, i testimoni di Geova, che credono nella Bibbia, se sono capaci di poterla modificare, sono capaci anche di altre cose perché per cambiare la parola di Dio, peggio di quello non puoi fare». 
Dopo una serie di ricerche decide di non continuare più a frequentare la Sala e inviata una lettera di dissociazione alla sua Congregazione attestante i suoi dissensi dottrinali: «Me ne sono venuto fuori vedendo i loro errori voluti; perché non possono essere non voluti. Mi hanno scritto lettere per farmi ritornare, poi m'hanno accusato di fumare, perché mi era capitato una volta di fumare. Sulla lettera gli avevo scritto che erano falsi profeti.. che io non credevo più nel Corpo Direttivo... pertanto io mi dissociavo da loro. Loro questa dissociazione non l'hanno voluta accettare perché io seguitavo a parlare con i fratelli: secondo le prime regole chi era stato disassociato era tabù, ma chi si era dissociato poteva anche parlare con i fratelli». L'organizzazione quindi, per denigrarlo, decide essa stessa di disassociarlo, accusandolo di aver trasgredito al divieto di fumare, utilizzando a tal fine la delazione fatta tempo prima da un fratello di fede nei suoi confronti, quando Vito in una occasione fu tentato di fumare in casa sua: «E loro hanno messo il fatto che fumavo... e adesso sono apostata... sono il diavolo in persona». 
Una domenica mattina accade un increscioso episodio che sconvolge per sempre la sua vita. Vito impedisce a sua figlia minorenne di uscire in predicazione, in quanto non riteneva necessario che una ragazzina di 13 anni andasse in giro a vendere le riviste dell'organizzazione. A questa sua decisione si oppone energicamente l'altro figlio. Ne nasce un diverbio molto acceso fino a che Vito non sente suo figlio pronunciare delle frasi che l'hanno profondamente ferito. «Mi disse queste parole: "Io ti ammazzo! Vattene via di casa». 
Da allora i rapporti con la sua famiglia si sono interrotti. Vito e sua moglie hanno divorziato. I loro figli si sono sposati e hanno evitato di invitarlo anche ai loro matrimoni, così come evitano di salutarlo le pochissime volte che lo incrociano per strada. «Questo vuol dire odiare il padre, perché era uscito fuori» sostiene Vito. 
Egli attualmente vive nella speranza che i suoi familiari si ravvedano per poter nuovamente ricomporre l'unione della propria famiglia. Non è riuscito a liberarsi completamente dai suoi stati di ansia, accentuati dal disagio e dalla solitudine in cui vive. 

Una vita non vissuta br>(La storia di  Alessandro) 
Alessandro è un signore quasi cinquantenne. La sua corporatura esile contrasta con la vitalità che si legge nei suoi occhi e con una forza interiore che lo rende capace di parlare per molto tempo senza alcuna perdita di lucidità. Presenta un'ottima capacità oratoria. Il suo linguaggio è forbito, utilizza spesso esempi tratti da film o libri per far comprendere particolari emozioni o situazioni che ha vissuto. Emerge quindi un quadro di una persona molto colta e razionale. È sposato da quasi trent'anni e padre di due ragazzi. 
Alessandro ha fatto parte dei TdG per vent'anni. Racconta di averli visti per la prima volta durante un seminario all'estero organizzato dalla facoltà universitaria che frequentava. Essi erano impassibili e sorridenti e distribuivano le riviste agli angoli delle strade, ignari del freddo, senza poter parlare in quanto in quei paesi non era loro concesso fare propaganda. 
Questo atteggiamento lo colpisce positivamente, tanto che nel momento in cui una coppia di TdG si presenta a casa sua, tempo dopo,in predicazione, egli li ascolta interessato.  
Giustifica la sua accettazione del messaggio dei TdG come un bisogno di certezze, solidità, ordine. Tutto ciò avviene nel '68, anno di grandi cambiamenti ed agitazioni politiche e sociali: «Per me il '68 è stato fare il Testimone di Geova, cioè c'è chi è diventato brigatista in quel tempo, o chi si è associato a gruppi estremisti. Io ritengo di aver fatto un 68 anomalo ma che in fondo è una reazione, la reazione, il mio '68, dato il mio atteggiamento verso il mondo esterno non poteva sfociare in quel tipo di reazione lì, ma doveva sfociare in qualche rottura con la società e rompere con la società come Testimone di Geova è una rottura totale, più dei sessantottini forse», riferisce sorridendo. 
Inoltre nel periodo in cui entra nel gruppo tutti i TdG erano in spasmodica attesa della fine del mondo, prevista per il 1975: «Io, ricordo, avevo dei problemi al setto nasale, dovevo fare un intervento ma non l'ho fatto, ho rinunciato perché sapevo che di lì a poco... Per quale motivo correre il rischio di fare l'intervento? Un altro Testimone di Geova che conoscevo, rinunciò ad operarsi alla vista e rimase cieco». 
I cambiamenti che invadono la sua vita man mano che si affilia al gruppo sono tanti. Innanzitutto viene modificata la percezione che ha degli altri. Camminando per la strada da neofita vede i passanti come tanti zombi, poveri disgraziati che vanno avanti senza una meta e che quindi sono da salvare. 
Esaltato dalle nuove conoscenze, comincia a proporre uno studio biblico a zii e nonni, con il desiderio inconscio di provocare l'occasione di rottura con chi non è interessato. Fa lo stesso con i suoi amici. I rapporti in famiglia si fanno tesi, soprattutto col padre che non ha mai accettato la conversione di Alessandro e di sua madre. In particolar modo la situazione peggiora quando Alessandro manifesta lintenzione di abbandonare l'università e di andare in carcere piuttosto che svolgere il servizio militare: «Avevo manifestato lintenzione di abbandonare gli studi universitari... ovvio! Mi sentivo colpevole, andavo all'università e mi vergognavo di esservi iscritto. Mi sono laureato nel 1970, non dissi a nessuno che mi andavo a laureare, nemmeno a mio padre. Mi sono laureato di pomeriggio, andai a discutere la tesi dopo di che me ne andai all'adunanza. Mi vergognavo di essermi laureato, mi sono preso la laurea perché, per fortuna, un residuo senso di responsabilità mera rimasto, in quanto mio padre ci teneva tanto». 
L'unico mondo che riesce ad accettare è quello dei TdG da cui si sente protetto e incoraggiato. Con loro si sente in paradiso.  
Il rapporto che stabilisce con sua moglie, convertitasi prima del matrimonio in seguito a sue pressioni, non è molto soddisfacente. Alessandro sostiene di avere sempre amato sua moglie, ma che ella per il suo carattere poco mansueto non è la compagna adatta a chi vuole fare carriera nella gerarchia: « Mia moglie cominciò a detestare in maniera profonda i Testimoni di Geova, che le avevano creato un disagio emotivo. Aveva ragione, cerano dei problemi grossi. E questo mi costringeva ad essere con i miei figli un padre artificiale... Non che non volessi loro bene, ci mancherebbe altro!». 
Anche il rapporto coi figli è turbolento. Essi non accettano gli obblighi a cui li sottopone il padre e anzi cominciano a provare un senso di rigetto nei suoi confronti. «Mia figlia ha vissuto sempre in un disagio grandissimo, profondo, veramente lei è arrivata ad odiarmi, non coscientemente, ma a odiare ciò che rappresentavo... Per lei questa diversità dei ragazzi con gli amici, coi compagni di scuola, la minigonna, il rossettoSe penso alle sofferenze dei ragazzi causate dai miei atteggiamentimi viene da piangere». 
Intanto Alessandro fa carriera nel gruppo diventando Anziano, Sorvegliante e per 10 anni Ministro di Culto, cioè con facoltà di celebrare matrimoni. 
L'autorità sugli altri gli dà grande gratificazione, il poter organizzare nei dettagli la sua vita e quella degli altri appaga il suo desiderio di ordine. Pensa che questa capacità organizzativa sia propria solo dei Testimoni (una volta fuori dal gruppo capirà che questo fa parte della cultura aziendale americana). 
Man mano che va avanti Alessandro pur amando il suo ruolo comincia a sentire il bisogno di momenti di evasione: «Mi piaceva essere TdG, capivo che era giusto essere così però ogni tanto desideravo prendere una vacanza da me stesso... Ammetterlo però sarebbe stato come riconoscere che il sistema limita, non era il migliore. Questi flash però continuavano a creare sensi di colpa, sono i primi sintomi di una vita non pienamente soddisfacente». 
Un accumulo dei sensi di colpa lo porta pian piano a trasformare quei sintomi in un disagio continuo. A ciò contribuisce l'atteggiamento dei vertici dei Testimoni, specie dei Sorveglianti viaggianti che, ritenendo che egli stia emergendo troppo nella gerarchia cominciano a creare intorno a lui un clima di sospetto e di delazione: « Un altro fondamentale tassello è stato rappresentato dalla lotta di potere che c'era ai vertici del gruppo, di cui facevo parte e di cui non mi accorsi finché non ci fa qualcosa che lo rese evidente. Io ero diventato troppo importante, ma lì vige una politica che io allora non conoscevo, secondo la quale bisogna allineare tutti, se uno è più forte di un altro bisogna piegargli la testa. Fra i Testimoni di Geova non deve emergere nessuno, lì emerge solo il CD, la Società, e questo è giusto per mantenere il potere... Però io mi ero dilatato troppo, pur non avendo mai fatto uso del mio  potere, e questo cominciò a dar fastidio a molti, specialmente ai Sorveglianti viaggianti. Cominciai a capire e a provare stati d'ansia tremendi; bruttissimi, cominciai a sperimentare sospetti; delazione, emarginazioni». 
La rottura avviene in seguito alla sua lettura del libro di Franz. Questo dà conferma a tutti i suoi dubbi; ne parla ad altri Anziani fidati e insieme decidono di uscire dal gruppo.  
Oggi Alessandro pare aver elaborato in maniera matura la sua esperienza. Riguardando il suo passato sente di non aver vissuto per 20 anni (venti anni in letargo). Si è accorto di aver consumato ma non vissuto il suo matrimonio; di aver reso pochissimo sul lavoro, («ero lì a lavorare ma non ci stavo per niente»), in quanto riteneva utile solo il lavoro per l'Organizzazione nel quale invece si impegnava moltissimo, tanto da percepirsi adesso come tra i più fanatici del gruppo. 
Vede la religione in genere come elemento di cultura, non più come punto di riferimento della sua vita. Tra l'essere ateo o TdG preferisce la prima posizione, egli afferma: «Questo per un motivo estremamente semplice, lateo è se stesso, il testimone di Geova no, e preferisco un uomo vero a un religioso falso. Perché un gesto di bontà di un ateo è suo, un gesto di bontà di un testimone di Geova è indotto, non suo è meccanico, quindi personalmente non apprezzo la bontà frutto di indottrinamento». 
Negli ultimi sette anni (da quando ha lasciato il gruppo) Alessandro sembra aver recuperato il rapporto con la moglie e con i figli, ha ricucito amicizie del periodo precedente all'adesione ai TdG. Ha ritrovato l'entusiasmo nel suo lavoro e la voglia di realizzarsi personalmente e professionalmente. Sente la voglia di gridare la sua esperienza tra i TdG, non per sentimento di rivalsa nei loro confronti: il suo stato attuale sembra frutto di una lunga e razionale meditazione sulla sua avventura, in cui ha preso coscienza delle sue responsabilità. Nel suo tempo libero partecipa a conferenze sui TdG allo scopo di far conoscere questa realtà in maniera quanto più obiettiva possibile. 


Links Utili: 
	CeSAP (Centro Studi Abusi Psicologici)

EDHE KETE

La mia ribellione a una fede da marketing 
Ex testimone di Geova: matrimonio a rischio dopo la decisione di lasciare il gruppo 
Milano - «Avevo sedici anni, un'infanzia difficile alle spalle, ero irrequieta e piena di domande. A casa di una parente incontrai una signora sulla sessantina, molto dolce, la nonna che avrei voluto avere. Aveva sempre una Bibbia in mano, e parlava di giustizia e di salvezza. Io l'assalii con la mia rabbia d'adolescente: Dio è ingiusto, le dissi. 
E lei cominciò a parlarmi, a farmi leggere la sua Bibbia. Molto presto, mi assicurava, tutte le sofferenze del mondo sarebbero finite. Le sue parole mi conquistarono. La sua Bibbia, era quella di Geova. Mi ritrovai a leggere con fervore un libro, "La Verità che conduce alla vita eterna", diffuso in milioni di copie nel mondo, e conosciuto come la 'Bomba blu'». 
Anna oggi, di anni, ne ha 42 . Coi Testimoni di Geova ha passato 23 anni. Ha convertito suo marito, e ha educato in questa confessione i suoi due figli, oggi adulti. Poi, con una grande fatica interiore e rischiando di distruggere il suo matrimonio, se ne è andata. Dopo mesi di discussioni e liti, anche il marito l'ha seguita, e i figli. Il ragazzo nel frattempo ha sposato una Testimone: con lui e la nuora, Anna non riesce ad avere praticamente alcun rapporto. 
E lei oggi guarda la sua vita e la racconta con passione e sbalordimento, come se all'improvviso si fosse svegliata da un sogno. Sposa a 18 anni, e subito i due bambini. «Casalinga, perchè i Testimoni spingono in questo senso. A comandare è il marito, la donna deve ubbidire, è stata creata in funzione dell'uomo. La concezione della vita è fortemente puritana, la famiglia deve essere esemplare, i figli obbedienti e sottomessi. 
Abbiamo educato i bambini molto rigidamente. È ciò di cui più mi pento: mi sembra di avere tolto loro l'infanzia. Quanti drammi per le festicciole dei compagni di scuola, a cui loro non potevano andare perchè le feste sono considerate diaboliche, una partecipazione al regno di Satana. Tutto, al di fuori di noi salvati', era in potere del Male. 
Oggi mi rendo conto di quanto quest'educazione li abbia portati a vedere in tutti gli estranei dei nemici. Gli insegnavamo che la fine era vicina, imminente, e che Dio avrebbe distrutto i cattivi, cioè gli altri. Ci davano retta, ma con un crescente rancore verso l'esterno, verso quegli altri' che si divertivano». 
Ad Anna piaceva, racconta, andare casa per casa con i fasci della "Torre di Guardia" sottobraccio. Tre ore al giorno, tutti i giorni. «Chi mi dava retta? Persone di ogni età, accomunate da una ricerca, da un bisogno di senso. Allora non mi rendevo conto che i testi geovisti sono tradotti non fedelmente rispetto agli originali biblici. Ma più ancora che questo, secondo me, funziona un meccanismo psicologico che ti porta a delegare la tua coscienza all'organizzazione. L'organizzazione non può sbagliare, e tu sei a posto, sei salvo. Ti ritrovi presto a vivere in una realtà a parte. Anche perchè, convinto come sei di dovere convertire tutti, vieni subito evitato dagli amici di prima. Ti chiudi un mondo diverso. Usi parole diverse. E ti senti a tuo agio solo 'dentro'. Il tuo senso critico è metodicamente soppresso. Non è possibile avanzare alcun dubbio sulla dottrina. Il dubbio viene da Satana. In un momento diventi un apostata'. E l'apostata non deve nemmeno essere salutato dai compagni. Anzi, bisogna odiare gli apostati. Se dubiti, sei subito solo. Non puoi avere dubbi nemmeno parlando con un amico. C'è l'obbligo della delazione». 
Cinque adunanze alla settimana, lunghe funzioni domenicali, la scuola di ministero («Ti insegnano come contattare le persone da convertire. Ci si esercita in domande e risposte. È strutturata come una scuola di marketing»). 
Libri e articoli da leggere. «Non ti resta il tempo per guardare fuori'», dice la signora. Lei , però, continua a covare, silenziosa, la sua inquietudine. «Facevo fatica a ammetterlo, ma non ero felice. Mi sembrava d'avere addosso un giogo. E la figura del Testimone ideale dipinto dalla Torre di Guardia era irraggiungibile per me. Non sono abbastanza spirituale, mi rimproveravo. Ma mi guardavo anche attorno: vedevo i figli adolescenti di tanti amici cadere in crisi profonde per quell'educazione così rigida. Avrebbero avuto bisogno di uno psicologo, ma non si poteva portarceli: anche lo psicologo era considerato uno strumento del Male. 
Non mi era possibile nemmeno confrontarmi su queste cose con gli altri: in realtà, i rapporti, dentro al gruppo, sono molto superficiali. Finalmente mi sono decisa a parlare con una coetanea, in piena sincerità. Ci siamo ascoltate, ci siamo guardate sbalordite: soffrivamo lo stesso disagio, avevamo le stesse inquietudini. Lei, non mi ha denunciato. Anzi ha portato un'altra donna. In tre, poi in quattro, abbiamo cominciato a dirci cosa non andava. Di nascosto». 
«Presto lo hanno saputo. Hanno tentato di dividerci. Ma io avevo cominciato a leggere dei libri di furiusciti da Geova. Li tenevo nascosti sotto i maglioni, nell'armadio. Poi ho iniziato a dire ciò che non mi convinceva. Sono andata a dirlo anche ai capi. Hanno detto che ero stata presa dagli spiriti maligni. Io intanto cercavo di spiegarmi con mio marito, ancora Testimone convinto. Liti interminabili, minacce, da parte sua, di separazione. E i fratelli' gli dicevano: ma non puoi metterla a posto con due ceffoni? Abbiamo rischiato di lasciarci. L'ho supplicato: leggi quello che ho letto, ascolta quello che ho capito, sono tua moglie, ti prego». 
«Gli ultimi mesi nel gruppo sono stati un linciaggio morale. Io ero superba, invidiosa, cattiva. Apostata . Ma, nel mio andarmene, ero del tutto sola, e la mia vita mi crollava addosso. Sono stata dal parroco. M'ha ascoltato frettoloso, poi: signora, non vedo il problema. Lei domenica si confessa, e torna dentro la Chiesa. Mi sarei messa a piangere. Non capiva come fosse difficile tornare indietro, entrare in quella chiesa che per vent'anni per me era stata il luogo della menzogna. Quel prete non capiva assolutamente il mio dramma. 
Poi ho trovato un sacerdote del Gris, don Minuti. Per ore, al telefono, mi ha spiegato, mi ha ascoltato, mi ha dato coraggio. Ora sono fuori, con la mia famiglia. Stiamo imparando a scegliere con la nostra libertà. Mi resta il dolore dell'educazione data ai miei figli. Il ragazzo, per essere fedele all'obiezione alla leva, è stato anche in carcere, e ce l'ho spinto io».

----------


## Fatih

EDHE KETE............


 INSTITUTE FOR RELIGIOUS RESEARCH
Fakte Qe Duhet Te Dini
Rreth Deshmitareve Te Jehovait
DESHMITARET E JEHOVAIT. Pothuajse çdo njeri është ndeshur me agresivitetin e vizitave të tyre në çdo derë, për të kthyer njerëzit në besimin e tyre. Organizata që ata përfaqësojnë, e njohur si Bibla e Kullës së Rojës dhe Shoqëria e Pamfleteve (BKR&SHP) e vënë theksin tek profecitë e kohëve të fundit dhe kanë parashikuar por pa sukses mashtrimin e fundit të botës shpeshherë. BKR&SHP ushtron kontroll të rreptë mbi Dëshmitarët e Jehovait dhe ndalon pjesëmarrjen e tyre në aktivitete të tilla të zakonshme si transfuzion gjaku, festim ditëlindjesh ose festash (duke përfshirë Krishtlindjet, Pashkët, Ditën e Nënës) pjesëmarrjen në votime, betimin përpara flamurit dhe shërbimin ushtarak.Nëpërmjet këtyre kufizimeve, BKR&SHP ngre një mur izolimi midis Dëshmitarëve të Jehovait dhe pjesës tjetër të shoqërisë.
E KALUARA HISTORIKE
Bibla e Kullës së Rojës dhe Shoqëria e Pamfleteve guximshëm pretendon se është e vetmja organizatë që Perëndia po përdor sot, që të shpjegojë të vërtetën dhe të flasë për Të. 1
Sipas BKR&SHP, të gjithë ata që nuk janë Dëshmitarë të Jehovait do të shkatërrohen në Armagedon, një ngjarje e gjykimit hyjnor, që ata thonë se është shumë e afërt.  
Shoqëria Kulla e Rojës shtyp çdo javë mbi 15 milionëkopje të revistave të saj në 120 gjuhë dhe ka mbi 5 milionë Dëshmitarë të Jehovait [botues] që përhapin doktrinat në 230 vende. Më poshtë do të japim disa fakte të historisë dhe besimeve të Dëshmitarëve të Jehovait, të cilat çdo njeri duhet ti dijë. 
DOKTRINA DHE BESIME TE HUAZUARA 
Çarls T. Rasëll (1852-1916) themeloi lëvizjen e Dëshmitarëve të Jehovait. Kur ishte një adoleshent ai mohoi rrënjët e tij Presbiteriane, u bashkua me një bashkësi më liberale dhe më vonë u largua edhe prej saj.2
Ai mohoi hyjninë e Krishtit dhe mësimet biblike për ferrin dhe dënimin e përjetshëm. Rasëll nuk kishte shkollim biblik, por e huazoi dhe ndërtoi besimin nga mësime të ndryshme, të cilat ishin të njohura në atë kohë. Për shembull, adventizmi influencoi tek aimohimin e ferrit; një fraksion adventist i udhëhequr nga N.H.Barbur ngjalli interesin e tij për profecitë e kohëve të fundit. Nga Barbur ai huazoi besimin se Krishti u kthye në mënyrë të padukshme në botë në 1874, dhe se 1914 ishte viti i shkatërrimit të botës dhe fillimi i mijëvjecarit të Ri. 
PRETENDIME FANTASTIKE 
Më 1879 Rasëll nxori revistën e tij të parë Kulla e Rojës e Zionit dhe Heraldi i Prezencës së Krishtit (sot e njohur si Kulla e Rojës) për të reklamuar doktrinat e tij. Njerëzit u tërhoqën nga predikimet sensacionale të Rasëll për kohët e fundit dhe kështu organizata u zgjerua. 
Pavarësisht nga mungesa e shkollimit të tij në teologji apo në gjuhët biblike, Rasëll pretendoi se ishte i vetmi që dinte të vërtetën dhe fuqishëm dënoi besimet e tjera të krishtera. Si rrjedhojë, pastorët e besimeve të ndryshme filluan të ekspozojnë mësimet e pavërteta të Rasëll dhe karakterin e tij të dyshimtë. 
KARAKTER ME TE META 
Reverendi J.J.Ras publikoi një pamflet ku ekspozoheshin pretendimet dhe doktrinat e rrema të Rasëll. Ai zbuloi se Rasëll "kurrë nuk kishte ndjekur shkollën e lartë; nuk di gati asgjë nga filozofia, teologjia historike ose sistematike dhe është krejtësisht i paditur në gjuhët biblike (hebraishtja dhe greqishtja.)"3 Pa arritur sukses Rasëll u mundua të ndalonte qarkullimin e këtyre informacioneve shkatërruese për të, duke e hedhur në gjyq Rev. Ras me akuzën për shpifje. Megjithatë, Rasëll jo vetëm që e humbi gjyqin, por në procesin gjyqësor bëri dëshmi të rreme kur gënjeu, nën betim, se gjoja kishte njohuri të gjuhës greke. Në fund Rasëll pranoi se gjithçka e thënë rreth tij në pamflet ishte e vërtetë.4 
Më 1913, Rasëll, pa pasur sukses hodhi në gjyq Shqiponja e perditshme e Bruklinit për shpifje, kur kjo gazetë botoi përpjekjet e tij mashtruese për të shitur grurë të zakonshëm me çmimin e lartë 60 dollarë për shinik, duke pretenduar se ishte "Grurë i mrekullisë."5
PROFECI TE DESHTUARA 
Megjithë këto të meta, Rasëlli vazhdoi të tërhiqte njerëz me interpretimet e tij fantastike dhe profetike dhe paralajmërimet e tij dramatike se Armagedoni do të ndodhte në 1914. 
Kur 1914 erdhi dhe shkoi, ai e ndryshoi datën për 1915.Rasëlli vdiq në 1916 duke i lënë dishepujt e tij në dyshimin dhe zhgënjimin e parashikimeve të tij të dështuara.Jozef Franklin Radhërford e mori atëherë organizatën nën kontroll. 
PROFECI PER PERFITIME 
Radhërford (1869-1942) gjithashtu përdori dhe kërcënoi me Armagedonin për të frikësuar Dëshmitarët e Jehovait. Ai botoi "Misteri i mbaruar," një libër i cili parashikonte se më 1918 Perëndia do të shkatëronte kishat dhe miliona anëtarë të tyre dhe lajmëroi se në 1920 çdo mbretëri do të përpihej nga anarkia.6  
Radhërfordi shpjegonte se e vetmja rrugë për të shpëtuar nga gjykimi i afërt dhe shkatërrimi, ishte bashkimi me organizatën Kulla e Rojës. 
Frika nga Armagedoni i nxiti Dëshmitarët për të punuar më shumë për shitjen e librave të Radhërford dhe literaturës tjetër së Kullës së Rojës. Kur parashikimet për vitin 1918 dhe 1920 dështuan, Radhërfordi caktoi një datë të re në librin e tij të titulluar "Miliona që tani jetojnë nuk do të vdesin kurrë" (1920). Ky libër mësonte se mijëvjecari do të fillonte në 1925 dhe se Shenjtorët e Dhjatës së Vjetër si Abrahami, Isaku, Jakobi dhe Davidi do të vijnë përsëri në jetë. Kulla e Rojës ndërtoi edhe një vilë luksoze spanjolle, të quajtur Beth-Sarim (Shtëpia e Princërve), gjoja për të strehuar këta patriarkë.Ndërkohë Radhërfordi u rehatua në vilë. Ai, gjithashtu, në kohën e Krizës kishte një veturë të re shumë të shtrenjtë, ndërkohë që anëtarët e thjeshtë të Dëshmitarëve të Jehovait shisnin derë më derë librat dhe pamfletet e Kullës së Rojës dhe punonin në qendrën drejtuese të Bethel për 10-15 dollarë në muaj.7 Gjashtë vjet pas vdekjes së Radhërford, në 1942, shenjtorët e Dhjatës së Vjetër ende nuk erdhën, kështu që shoqëria pa zhurmë shiti vilën "Beth-Sarim", duke mbyllur kështu një kapitull të turpshëm në historinë e tyre të parashikimeve.8 
FALSIFIKIMI I BIBLES 
Nën drejtimin e Nethën H. Norr (1905-1977), Shoqëria Kulla e Rojës e la mënjanë caktimin e një date për një farë kohe dhe zgjodhi një strategji tjetër. Meqenëse shumë nga mësimet e tyre hidhen lehtësisht poshtë nga vargje të rëndësishme të Biblës së Mbretit Jakob (King James Bible), Norr vendosi të botojë një Bibël tjetër vetëm për Dëshmitarët e Jehovait. Bibla e Kullës së Rojës, e quajtur Përkthimi i Botës Së Re (New World Translation), zhurmshëm ndryshon shumë vargje të cilat tregojnë gabimet e mësimeve të Kullës së Rojës. Shembulli i thjeshtë dhe më i miri ishte Gjoni 1:1, i cili në King James Version qartësisht deklaron hyjninë e Jezusit - "Fjala ishte Perëndi." Shoqëria Kulla e Rojës e mohon hyjninë e Krishtit, kështu New World Translation e shndërron fjalinë në "Fjala ishte një perëndi."
Një shembull tjetër gjendet në Dhjatën e Vjetër, në librin e Zakarias, kapitulli 12, vargu 10. Perëndia Jehova flet dhe thotë, "ata do të vështrojnë drejt meje, drejt atij që kanë therur...", e kuptuar nga të krishterët si një referencë e qartë parashikuese për kryqëzimin. Duke njohur se përmbushja e kësaj profecie të Jezusit do të thotë se ai është Perëndia Jehova, Shoqëria Kulla e Rojës e ka ndryshuar këtë varg në New World Translation në "ata sigurisht do të shohin tek Ai të cilin e kanë therur," duke eleminuar kështu një fakt tjetër të hyjnisë së Jezu Krishtit. Shoqëria bëri ndryshime të ngjashme në shumë vargje të tjera të lidhura me hyjninë e Krishtit (Kolosianëve 1:16-20, Titi 2:13, Hebrenjve 1:8). Ata gjithashtu kanë ndryshuar vargje që shfaqin falsitetin e mësimeve të Shoqërisë Kulla e Rojës, në subjekte të tilla si realiteti i dënimit të përjetshëm (Mateu 25:46), dhe personaliteti i Frymës të Shenjtë (1 Korintasve 14:14-16, 1 Timoteu 4:1, Juda 19). Në këtë mënyrë Shoqëria Kulla e Rojës i jep Dëshmitarëve të Jehovait dhe të konvertuarve të mundshëm iluzionin se Bibla mbështet doktrinat e saj të gabuara. 
Grupi për përkthimin e New World Translation u mbajt anonim, pa dyshim për të mbuluar mungesën e tyre të kualifikimit teologjik. Asnjë nga njerëzit që punoi në këtë projekt nuk kishte kualifikim në gjuhët biblike, me përjashtim të Frederik Franc. Ai ishte kryetari i grupit dhe kishte studiuar greqisht për dy vjet në Universitetin e Sinsinatit, pa arritur të diplomohet, dhe kështu mësoi vet hebraishten.9  
Pas vdekjes së Norr, Franc u bë presidenti i ri i Shoqërisë Kulla e Rojës. 
FRIKESIMI DHE MUNGESA E INTEGRITETIT 
Nga viti 1960 deri më 1966 ritmi i rritjes së organizatës ra konsiderueshëm. Në këtë pikë Bibla e Kullës së Rojës dhe Shoqëria e Pamfleteve (BKR & SHP) botuan një libër të ri, me një datë të re për fundin e botës. Jeta e Përjetshme në Lirinë e bijve të Perëndisë (1966) nga zëvendës-presidenti Franc (1894-1992), nxorri përfundimin se vjeshta e 1975 do të shënonte fillimin e periudhës së shtatë në historinë e njerëzimit. Shoqëria u tregua shumë e kujdesshme në evitimin e botimit të një parashikimi haptas, por mesazhi ishte i qartë për Dëshmitarët e Jehovait kudo ku ata ishin - Armagedoni po vinte së shpejti. Disa madje shitën edhe shtëpitë dhe pasuritë e tyre dhe për këtë ata u lavdëruan nga udhëheqësit e tyre.10
Radhët e tyre u rritën me mijëra deri në vitin 1975. Pastaj shumë Dëshmitarë e kuptuan se Shoqëria Kulla e Rojës nuk udhëhiqej nga Perëndia dhe u larguan nga organizata. Drejtuesit e BKR & SHP nuk e pranuan faktin se kishin gabuar në parashikimin e vitit 1975, përkundrazi, ata i udhëzuan anëtarët e çoroditur se duhej të "rregullonin pikëpamjet e tyre."11
Demaskimi i parashikimeve false të Shoqërisë Kulla e Rojës krijoi dyshime dhe shqetësime për organizatën. Shoqëria iu përgjigj duke botuar artikuj dhe libra në të cilat ata pranuan se kishin bërë gabime në parashikimet e tyre historike dhe në mësimet doktrinare. Ata i shfajësuan këto gabime duke ia atribuar ato gabueshmërisë njerëzore dhe duke thënë se Shoqëria Kulla e Rojës kurrë nuk ka pohuar se ishte e frymëzuar nga Perëndia.12 Ky ishte një mashtrim i paturpshëm meqenëse revistat e Kullës së Rojës në të kaluarën janë paraqitur si "mesazhe të Perëndisë" dhe kanë pasur udhëzime në thonjëza nga Jehovai. Një revistë e Kullës së Rojës jo më larg se 1 Gushti 1995 citonte: "Jehova veçanërisht mëson njerëzit e tij me anë të studimeve javore të Biblës, duke përdorur Kullën e Rojës si ndihmës në mësim."13
Më 1943, zëvendës-presidenti i KR Frederik Franc, dhe presidenti Nejthën H. Norr dhanë nën betim, në gjyq, dëshminë e mëposhtme se përmbajtja e Kullës së Rojës vjen direkt nga Perëndia. 
Marrja në pyetje e Frederik W. Franc në hetimin e Olin Mojl kundër BKR& SHP, 1943. Seksioni # 2596-2597 faqe 866. 
Pyetje  Sidoqoftë, Jehova Perëndi është tani botuesi i gazetës (Kulla e Rojës), apo jo? 
Përgjigje  Ai është sot botuesi i gazetës. 
Pyetje  Sa kohë ka qenë botues i gazetës? 
Përgjigje  Që nga fillimi Ai e ka drejtuar atë. 
Marrja në pyetje e Nejthën Honer Norr gjatë hetimit të Olin Majl kunder BKR&SHP, 1943, Seksioni # 4421, faqe 1474.
Pyetje  Në fakt, ajo (Kulla e Rojës) është konsideruar si Fjala e Perëndisë, apo jo?
Përgjigje  Po. Si Fjala e Perëndisë. 
Pyetje  Pa asnjë kualifikim të çfarëdoshëm? 
Përgjigje  Po, drejtë. 
Shumë njerëz nuk janë në dijeni të këtyre fakteve dëmtuese dhe kështu radhët e Dëshmitarëve shtohen duke shpërndarë sasi të mëdha materialesh mashtruese. Pavarësisht nga dështimet në të kaluarën dhe pretendimet e sotme të pafrymëzuara, Shoqëria Kulla e Rojës sërisht kërkon besnikëri të plotë dhe vazhdon të parashikojë se Armagedoni po vjen së afërmi me shfarosjen e çdo njeriu që nuk bashkohet me organizatën ose të atij që e braktis atë. Megjithëse me një histori të ndryshuar nga manipulime dhe profeci të rreme, Shoqëria Kulla e Rojës ende parashikon se është e vetmja që mëson të vërtetën. 
BESIME DOKTRINARE 
Kur një organizatë si BKR&SHP pretendon të jetë e vetmja fe e vërtetë dhe burim i vetëm i mësimit korrekt të Biblës, duhet të studiojmë besimet e saj me kujdes. Nëse doktrinat janë të vërteta, ato duhet të jenë të mbështetura në Bibël dhe mësimet e saj do të jenë të qëndrueshme dhe të pandryshueshme në vite. Por Dëshmitarët e Jehovait mohojnë ose ndyshojnë shumë nga mësimet bazë të Biblës dhe besimet e tyre janë të kundërta me ato të kristianëve të rilindur gjatë shekujve. Shikoni krahasimet e mëposhtme: 
Natyra e Perëndisë. Bibla mëson se ka vetëm një Perëndi të vërtetë (Isa. 43:10-11, 44:6,8). Ati, Biri dhe Shpirti i Shenjtë janë të identifikuar si persona të vecantë në një Trinitet me Perëndinë në krye. (Mat 3:16-17, 2 Kor 13:14). Në Dhjatën e Re, Biri dhe Fryma e Shenjtë, ashtu si Ati janë identifikuar si Perëndi të veçantë. Secili ka atribute hyjnore dhe vepron si Perëndi. (Biri: Mark 2:5-12, Gjoni 20:28, Heb 1:8, Fryma e Shenjtë: Veprat 5:3-4, 2 Kor 3:17-18). 
Në të kundërt, BKR&SHP mohojnë natyrën e trinitetit të Perëndisë dhe mësojnë se një dogmë e tillë është frymëzuar nga Djalli. 14 Ata mësojnë se Jehova, emri i Perëndisë së vetëm e të vërtetë, i korrespondon vetëm Perëndisë-Atë. Shoqëria, gjithashtu mohon se Jezusi është Zot (shih pikën tjetër). Ata mohojnë se Fryma e Shenjtë është një person dhe në vend të kësaj mësojnë se Ai është thjesht një forcë aktive e Perëndisë, e ngjashme me elektricitetin. 15 
Jezu Krishti. Bibla mëson se Jezu Krishti është Perëndia i ardhur si njeri (në mish) dhe Ai është krijuesi i të gjitha gjërave (Gjoni 1:1-3, 14, Kol 1:16). Ndërkohë që ishte Perëndi, në kohën e caktuar Ai la mënjanë lavdinë që ndante me Atin dhe mori natyrë njerëzore(Gjoni 17:3-5; Fil. 2:6-11; Kol 2:9). Pas vdekjes, Jezu Krishti u ringjall dhe u ngrit nga varri, u pa dhe u njoh nga më shumë se 500 njerëz. Ky fakt ishte vendimtar në predikimin dhe besimin e kishës së hershme (Luka 24:39; Gjoni 2:19-21; 1 Kor 15:6, 14). 
Në të kundërt, BKR&SHP mohon hyjninë e Jezu Krishtit dhe mëson se Jezusi është një qënie e krijuar. Ai së pari ekzistoi si Mikaeli kryeëngjëlli dhe më vonë u lind si një njeri i përsosur. Dëshmitarët e Jehovait besojnë se pasi Jezusi u varros, Perëndia e rregulloi trupin e tij. Jezusi u rrit si një krijesë shpirtërore dhe "u materializua" në një trup njerëzor për ta bërë veten të dukshëm. Tani në parajsë Ai është sërish i njohur si Mikaeli kryeëngjëlli.16
Shpëtimi.: Bibla mëson se puna e Krishtit vetëm siguron zgjidhjen për problemin e mëkatit të njeriut. Jezu Krishti mori mëkatet personale të të gjithë njerëzve-në të kaluarën, të sotmen dhe të ardhmen-në trupin e Tij në kryq (1 Pet 2:24) dhe si një Perëndi i përsosur dhe si njeri i përsosur Ai plotësoi tërësisht kërkesat e drejtësisë hyjnore për ne (Rom 3:22-26). Si rrjedhojë, çdo njeri ose të gjithë ata që e pranojnë Atë me besim të thjeshtë (Gjoni 1:12; Veprat 16:31), mund të falen, të deklarohen të drejtë dhe të rivendosin marrëdhënie me Perëndinë(2 Kor 5:21; Heb 7:24-26). 
Në të kundërt, BKR&SHP mëson se vetëm një grup - elitë i Dëshmitarëve, të njohur si "të 144000", ose të "vajosurit" - njohin tashmë drejtësinë e Krishtit. Vetëm të 144.000 janë të rilindur dhe presin të sundojnë me Krishtin në parajsë. Për masën tjetër të Dëshmitarëve të Jehovait, të njohur si "delet e tjera" ose "masa e madhe", sakrifica e mundimshme e Krishtit vetëm siguron një shans për jetë të përjetëshme në tokë.17
Bibla gjithashtu, mëson se jemi të shpëtuar nga hiri, e shkëputur kjo nga punët tona të mira, shpëtimi është dhuratë e Perëndisë. Ne nuk mund të bëjmë asnjë gjë që të kontribuojmë në shpëtimin tonë sepse, të shkëputur nga Jezu Krishti, ne jemi "të vdekur në mëkatet tona" (Efesianëve 2:1-9). 
Në të kundërt, BKR&SHP mëson se duhet të fitojmë shpëtimin tonë; shpëtimi do të "varet nga punët e çdonjërit". Një njeri mund "të vijë së pari tek organizata e Jehovait për shpëtim"18 dhe të pajtohet me çdo gjë që ata mësojnë. Në këtë mënyrë, një marrëdhënie me organizatën e Dëshmitarëve të Jehovait më mirë se një marrëdhënie personale me Jezu Krishtin, paraqitet si bazë e shpëtimit. 
Fryma Njerëzore dhe Ndëshkimi i Përjetshëm. Bibla mëson se fryma njerëzore vazhdon të ekzistojë në mënyrë të ndërgjegjshme pas vdekjes (Luka 16:19-31; 2 Kor 5:6,8, Filip. 1:23-24; Zbulesa 6:9-11). Ata që kanë hedhur poshtë dhuratën e Perëndisë për jetën e përjetshme do të vuajnë të ndërgjegjshëm ndëshkimin e përjetshëm. (Mat 25:41, 46; Zbulesa 14:10, 11; 20:10,15). 
Në të kundërt, BKR&SHP mohon ndëshkimin e përjetshëm dhe mëson se njeriu nuk ka një shpirt që mbijeton pas vdekjes së trupit. Dëshmitarët besojnë se vdekja i jep fund çdo ekzistence të ndërgjegjshme. Ferri i referohet varrit dhe ata që janë në fund të gjykuar nga Perëndia do të zhduken dhe thjesht do të pushojnë së ekzistuari.19
Bibla. Bibla mëson se vajosja me Frymën e Shenjtë i jep mundësi çdo të krishteri të kuptojë Fjalën e Perëndisë dhe ta zbatojë atë siç duhet në jetën e tij (Gjoni 16:13; 1 Gjoni 2:27). 
Në të kundërt, BKR&SHP mëson se Bibla mundet vetëm të interpretohet nga Shoqëria Kulla e Rojës dhe asnjë individ nuk mund të mësojë të vërtetën i shkëputur nga ajo.20 
KONTRADIKTA DHE NDRYSHIME 
Shoqëria KR pretendon se është organizata e Jehovait dhe kanali i vetëm i Perëndisë për udhëzime shpirtërore në ditët e sotme.21  
Ajo thekson se Bibla është një "libër organizativ" dhe nuk mund të kuptohet nga individë, pavarësisht se sa të sinqertë janë ata. Por si mund tia besojmë fatin tonë të përjetshëm një organizate e cila gjatë kohës së shkurtër të ekzistencës së saj, ka akumuluar një histori kaq të trishtuar me kontradikta dhe ndryshime? Le të studiojmë shembujt e mëposhtëm të KR. 
Më  1975 BKR&SHP mësonte se njeriu i cili mbjell farën si në shëmbëlltyrën e farës së sinapit (Mateu 13) është Satani. Nga fundi i po këtij viti ata mësonin se ky mbjellës ishte Jezusi.22 
Një incident i ngjashëm ndodhi më 1978, kur BKR&SHP identifikuan "Alfa dhe Omega" të Zbulesës 22:12-13, si Jehova (ky është Perëndia-Atë) dhe pesë javë më vonë mësuan se këto vargje i referohen Jezusit.23
Dështimi i shoqatës Kulla e Rojës për të interpretuar në mënyrë korrekte Biblën shihet më qartë në ndryshimet e shpeshta doktrinare. Në fillim ata mësojnë pozicionin A, pastaj kalojnë në pozicionin B, duke pretenduar se Perëndia u ka dhënë "një dritë të re". Mirëpo më vonë, ata kthehen tek mësimi i vjetër (pozicioni A) dhe në disa raste kthehen përsëri tek pozicioni B. Ja disa shembuj. 
Ringjallja e Njerëzve të Sodomit. 
1879 - Ata do të ringjallen. 
1952 - Ata nuk do të ringjallen. 
1965 - Ata do të ringjallen. 
1988 - Ata nuk do të ringjallen.24  
Fjala "Zoti" tek Romakët 10:12-16. 
1903 - "Zoti" i referohet Jezusit. 
1940 - "Zoti" i referohet Jehovait. 
1978 - "Zoti" i referohet Jezusit. 
1980 - "Zoti" i referohet Jehovait.25 
Fraza "Pushtetet e Sipërme" tek Romakët 13:1. 
1913 - "Pushtetet e Sipërme" i referohet qeverive. 
1943 - "Pushtetet e Sipërme" i referohet Perëndisë Jehova dhe Jezu Krishtit. 
1964 - "Pushtetet e Sipërme" i referohet qeverive.26 
Ndarja e "deleve dhe e cjepërve" (Mat 25:31-46) 
1919 - Do të ndodhë pas vuajtjeve. 
1923 - Po ndodh tani, para vuajtjeve. 
1995 - Do të ndodhë pas vuajtjeve.27
PËRFUNDIM 
Nën dritën e fakteve të mësipërme, a duhet ti besojmë Biblës së Kullës së Rojës dhe Shoqërisë së Pamfleteve? Ata kanë parashikuar të paktën 6 herë mashtrimin e fundit të botës dhe i kanë përdorur këto parashikime për të frikësuar ndjekësit e tyre. Bibla na paralajmëron se kanë për të ardhur shumë profetë të rremë që do të pohojnë se flasin për Perëndinë (Mateu 7:15; 1 Gjoni 4:1). Fatmirësisht jep edhe një test të mirë për të identifikuar profetët e rremë. Tek Ligji i Përtërirë 18:21-22 na thuhet se kushdo që e shpall veten se po flet si një profet i Perëndisë dhe parashikon diçka që nuk ndodh është një profet i rremë: 
Ju mund ti thoni vetes, "Si mund ta dimë që një mesazh nuk është dhënë nga Zoti? Në qoftë se shpallja e një profeti në emër të Zotit nuk realizohet ose ndodh, ai është një mesazh që nuk e ka dhënë Zoti. Ai profet ka folur kotësira. Mos kini frikë nga ai. 
Sipas Biblës, një profeci e rreme e bën folësin profet të rremë. Nga ky provim, Shoqëria Kulla e Rojës dështoi në profecitë në lidhje me 1914, 1915, 1918, 1920, 1925, dhe 1975 duke provuar pa dyshim që është një profet i rremë. 	
Ky grup në mënyrë të vazhdueshme ka ndryshuar doktrinat e tij, të gjitha këto janë thënë kur në të njëjtën kohë kanë pretenduar se vetëm ata e kanë të gjithë të vërtetën. A është kjo e pajtueshme me përsosmërinë dhe shenjtërinë e Perëndisë? 
Ne nuk duam të vemë në lojë ose të ulim vlerat e individëve të Dëshmitarëve të Jehovait; ata janë në përgithësi të sinqertë dhe njerëz të dedikuar. Në një kuptim ata janë më tepër si dele të humbura se sa ujq grabitqarë, për faktin se ata janë mashtruar nga një organizatë me një histori plot profeci dhe doktrina të rreme. Dëshmitarët e Jehovait vërtetë besojnë se po u larguan nga Shoqata Kulla e Rojës ata do të shkatërrohen në kohën e Armagedonit. Ata kanë nevojë për dashurinë dhe dhembshurinë tonë. Dëshira jonë për ta, ashtu si për çdo njeri tjetër, është që ata të njohin vërtet atë që na mëson Bibla dhe të kuptojnë se shpëtimi është dhurata e Perëndisë për ne. Vetëm duke hyrë në një marrëdhënie personale me Jezu Krishtin çdonjërit prej nesh do ti garantohet falja dhe jeta e përjetshme. 
Joel B. Groat
SHËNIME 
1. Ja disa citime nga literatura Kulla e Rojës: "Jehova po përdor vetëm një organizatë sot për të përmbushur vullnetin e tij. Për të pasur jetën e përjetëshme në Parajsën tokësore ne duhet të identifikojmë këtë organizatë dhe ti shërbejmë Perëndisë si pjesë e saj. (Kulla e Rojës, 15 Shkurt, 1983, fq 12). 
"Pra, kur drejtimi vjen nga organizata e Jehovait, ne me urtësi duhet ti bindemi, duke pranuar se vetëm Jehovai do të na drejtojë në një rrugë që do të jetë një përfitim i përjetshëm. (Kulla e Rojës, 1 N+ëntor 1990, faqe 30). 
2. Friz Springmajer. Kulla e Rojës dhe Masonët. (Portland : Një detyrë e krishterë, 1993, botimi i dytë) faqe 11. 
3. Pastori J. J Ras. Disa Fakte dhe më shumë Fakte rreth vetëstilit të "Pastor" Çarl T Rasëll, ribotuar nga Witness Inc, faqet 3,4. 
4. Pastori J.J.Ras. Disa Fakte dhe më shumë Fakte rreth vetëstilit të "Pastor" Çarl T Rasëll- Witness. Inc, ribotim faqe 16-19. Në mohimin e pamfletit të Rasëll ai pranoi se "përsa i përket mrekullisë së miellit mund të thuhet se ka një pjesë të së vërtetës mbase një grimë të së vërtetës në të".
5. Ras, faqe 6, Brooklym, Daily Eagle, 29 Janar 1913, faqe 16. Çmimi i zakonshëm i miellit gjatë kësaj kohe ishte 1$ për thes. Telefonatë nga Universiteti Kent County Extension Service i Shtetit të Miçiganit. (Tetor 1991). 
6. Historia e mbaruar. People Pulpit Association. 1917, faqe 485, 258. 
7. Pastor Eduart Loxh Kurron, Gjykatës-"për katër ditë"- Radhërford 
8. Fred Franz, ish presidenti i SHKR&SHP, i referohej Radhërford duke thënë për sa i përket parashikimeve të tij : "Unë e di se jam gomar". Cituar nga Rajmond Franz në Kriza e ndërgjegjes, faqe 137. 
9. Rajmond Franz, Kriza e ndërgjegjes, dorëshkrim faqe 50. 
10. Puna Mbretëri, Maj 1974, faqe 3. 
11. Kulla e Rojës, 15 korrik 1976, faqe 441. Katër vjet më vonë Shoqata e pranoi se ata ishin përgjegjës për "rritjen e shpresave të përqëndruara në këtë datë". (Kulla e Rojës, 15 Mars 1980, faqet 17-18; gjithashtu shih : Dëshmitarët e Jehovait-Shpallësit e Mbretërisë së Perëndisë. SHKR&SHP, 1993, faqe 633, "llogaritjet e kohës dhe pritjet që erdhën pas tyre bënë që të lindin zhgënjime serioze."
12. Shih, për shembull, Dëshmitarët e Jehovait - Shpallësit e Mbretërisë së Perëndisë, SHKR&SHP, 1993, faqet 626-635, 709. Zgjohu 22 Mars 1993, faqet 3-4. 
13. Kulla e Rojës, 1 Korrik 1943, faqe 205, 15 Gusht 1943, faqe 256, 1 Gusht 1995, faqe 17. 
14. A duhet të besoni në Trininë? faqe 31. 
15. Duke arsyetuar nga Shkrimet, faqe 381, Ndihmës për kuptimin e Biblës, fq. 1544. 
16. Kulla e Rojës, 1 Nëntor 1995, fq. 8. 
17. Arsyetime, faqe 217, 218. 
18. Kulla e Rojës, 1 Korrik 1947, fq. 204, 15 Nëntor 1981, fq.21. 
19. Arsyetime, faqe 100, 175. 
20. Kulla e Rojës, 1 Tetor 1967, fq 587; 1 Dhjetor 1990, fq 19. 
21. Kulla e Rojës, 1 Tetor 1967, fq 590. 
22. Shpëtimi i njeriut jashtë dhimbjes së botës (1975), fq 208, Kulla e Rojës, 1 Tetor 1975, fq 600. 
23. Zgjohu! 22 Gusht 1978, fq 28. Kulla e Rojës, 1 Tetor 1978, fq 15. 
24. Kulla e Rojës e Zionit, Ribotim. Korrik 1879, fq 7; Kulla e Rojës, 1 Qershor 1952, fq 338; 1 Gusht 1965, fq 479; 1 Qershor 1988, fq 30-31. 
25. Kulla e Rojës e Zionit, Ribotim, 1 Dhjetor 1903, fq 3282, Kulla e Rojës, 1 Korrik 1940, fq 200, 1 Maj 1978, fq 12; 1 Shkurt 1980, fq 16. 
26. Kulla e Rojës, Ribotim, 1 Shtator 1916, fq 5952; E vërteta do tju bëjë të lirë (botim i 1943) fq 312; Kulla e Rojës, 15 Qershor 1964, fq 20. Shoqata Kulla e Rojës pranoi se ky ndryshim në doktrinë i kushtoi jetën shumë Dëshmitarëve të Jehovait (Kulla e Rojës, 15 Nëntor 1950, fq 441). 
27. Kulla e Rojës, 1 Gusht 1919, fq 238. Dëshmitarët e Jehovait-shpallës të Mbretërisë së Perëndisë, 1993, fq 163-164; Kulla e Rojës, 15 Tetor 1995, fq 19, 22-

ME I SAKTI ESHTE AI QE KA FAKTE.

----------


## jonidapasho

Me Te Vertete Me Vjen Shume Keq Qe Akoma Dhe Sot Ne 2004 Njerezit Vazhdojne Dhe U Besojne Ketyre Mashtruesve--besimtare Te Rreme.

Dhe Me Vjen Akoma Me Keq Qe Pikerisht Shqiperia Dhe Njerezit E Saj Do Vazhdojne Te Jene Prehe E Tyre Si Nje Vend Mjaft I Varfer Ekonomikisht.

----------


## Stefan0s

Nuk arrij te kuptoje arsyen qe shkruani dhe shkruani dhe shkruani ....

Fakti qe i sheh njerez me besim te plote ne Perendine, qe jane te vendosur, qe e duan njeri tjetrin, qe NUK BEJNE LUFTE, MADJE AS MESOJNE ARTI E TE LUFTUARIT,qe jane te buzeqeshur etj etj me pak fjale na thone se jane persona te kundert me ato qe disa te tjere thone [ komente negative dmth].

Une nuk do te e vazhoje biseden duke replikuar me tere ato shkrim qe ke bere me lart i nderuar mik ... me pake fjale po te them se nese merr mundimin te degjosh  per pak minuta se cfare ata predikojne  PA PASUR PARAGJYKIME VECSE, atehere do te kuptosh fare mire se tere ato cfare the me larte jane kotesi !!! Dhe kotesia nuk ka asnje vlere!

Ne fakt ata jane te nderuar! Ata po mbajne emrin e Perendise, ata po bejne ate cfare u tha Krishti .....' shoni dhe predikoni ato cfare ju thashe dhe pate me syte tuaj ne mbare boten ...' ... mos njeh dike tjeter qe po ben kete gje ne mbare boten?
Ne mese 235 vende ata jane te pranishem dhe po u mesojne te interesuarve se nese jane duke bere vullnetin e Perendise do te kene shperblim jeten e perhereshme mbi  toke . Eshte kaq e thjeshte ....

Me kaq mjafton kjo ceshtje!
Nese ke ndonje pyetje ose deshiron te kesh edhe ti nje rast te mire per te folur me ta, mos  ki turp ndaloji ata ne rruge dhe DEGJO MIRE cfare shkrimet e shenjta thone!
Me respekt Stefanos-athine

----------


## Stefan0s

> Me Te Vertete Me Vjen Shume Keq Qe Akoma Dhe Sot Ne 2004 Njerezit Vazhdojne Dhe U Besojne Ketyre Mashtruesve--besimtare Te Rreme.
> 
> Dhe Me Vjen Akoma Me Keq Qe Pikerisht Shqiperia Dhe Njerezit E Saj Do Vazhdojne Te Jene Prehe E Tyre Si Nje Vend Mjaft I Varfer Ekonomikisht.



E nderuar Jonida ... nese dicka eshte e reme duhet me pare ta shqyrtosh e me pas te vendosesh.
Gazetat dhe televizioni, perderisa me pare kishin thene se e ndjera ish deshmitare e Jehovait me pas dolen dhe thane publikish se vajza nuk ishte nje dj.
Me sa duket je nxituar per tu shprehur.
Te keshilloj qe te njohesh dike, dhe me pas te flasesh sepse disa here goja flet para mendjes, dhe aq me teper duke nxjere dhe nje patriotizem te rem si ke bere dhe ti  :buzeqeshje: 
Me respekt stef.-ath

----------


## jonidapasho

ok Stefane,

Sigurisht qe dhe une nuk do vazhdoj te bej dialog elektronik me ty gjithe muajt qe na vijne pasi e konsidoroj si teme te mbyllur per mua. Megjithate une si kam shprehur dhe me lart kam njohur besimtare te je. Tani ti mund te thuash qe ndoshta nuk kam njohur personat e duhur per te me dhene dhe mua disa njohuri nga te tyret. Sidoqofte une jam e hapur gjithmone per idera, bisedime, shqyrtime te reja. Nqs na vjen ndonje xhiro nga Selaniku kontakto me mua me e-mail dhe ndoshta te jepet rasti te me shpjegosh idete e tua.

----------


## Stefan0s

Më vjen mirë që re dakort me mua... dmth që me zemër të hapur të pranosh të njohësh pak nga afër Dëshmitarët e Jehovait.
Pa tjetër që ndonjëherë do të kem mundësi te vijë në Selanik ... por më parë nëse dëshiron mund të marresh një shije të vogël rreth atyre që jane, mendojnë, besojnë Dëshmitarët e Jehovait.

Dëshmitarët e JehovaitKush janë? Çfarë besojnë?

DËSHIRA e Dëshmitarëve të Jehovait është që ti njihni më mirë. Mund ti keni takuar si fqinjë dhe kolegë pune, ose në ndonjë nga punët e tjera të jetës së përditshme. Mund ti keni parë në rrugë, duke u ofruar revistat e tyre kalimtarëve. Ose mund të keni folur shkurtimisht me ta në derën tuaj.

Në të vërtetë, Dëshmitarët e Jehovait interesohen për ju dhe për mirëqenien tuaj. Ata dëshirojnë të jenë miqtë tuaj e tju tregojnë më shumë për veten, besimin, organizatën e tyre dhe se çmendojnë për njerëzit dhe për botën në të cilën jetojmë të gjithë.

Në shumë aspekte Dëshmitarët e Jehovait janë si gjithë të tjerët. Ata kanë problemet e zakonshme ekonomike, fizike dhe emocionale. Ndonjëherë gabojnë, pasi nuk janë të përsosur, të frymëzuar nga Perëndia ose të pagabueshëm. Megjithatë, përpiqen të mësojnë nga përvojat e tyre dhe studiojnë Biblën pa u lodhur, për të bërë korrigjimet e nevojshme. I janë dedikuar Perëndisë për të bërë vullnetin e tij dhe përpiqen ta ushtrojnë veten e tyre për ta përmbushur këtë dedikim. Në të gjitha aktivitetet e tyre ata kërkojnë udhëheqje nga Fjala e Perëndisë dhe nga fryma e tij e shenjtë

Për ta ka rëndësi jetësore që bindjet të bazohen në Bibël e jo thjesht në hamendjet njerëzore ose në traditat fetare. Mendojnë ashtu si apostulli Pavël, kur u shpreh nën frymëzim: «Le të dalë Perëndia i vërtetë, edhe sikur çdo njeri të gjendet gënjeshtar.» (Romakëve 3:4, Përkthimi Bota e Re*) 

Duke u nisur nga kjo, duket qartë se Dëshmitarët e Jehovait e besojnë Biblën si Fjalën e Perëndisë. Të 66 librat e saj ata i konsiderojnë të frymëzuar dhe historikisht të saktë.

Dëshmitarët e Jehovait? 
Po, kështu e quajnë veten e tyre. Është një emër përshkrues, që tregon se japin dëshmi për Jehovain, Hyjninë dhe qëllimet e tij. Fjalët «Perëndi», «Zotëri» dhe «Krijues», ashtu si «President», «Mbret» dhe «Gjeneral», janë tituj dhe mund tu vihen disa personave të ndryshëm. Por «Jehova» është një emër personal dhe i referohet Perëndisë së plotfuqishëm dhe Krijuesit të universit. Kjo tregohet në Psalmin 83:18, sipas versionit të Biblës së përkthyer nga Kristoforidhi: «Edhe le të njohënë, se vetëmë ti, që ke emërinë JEHOVAH, je i lartë mbë gjithë dhenë.»

Perëndia Jehova pati dëshmitarë mbi tokë gjatë mijëra vjetëve, para lindjes së Krishtit. Pasi Hebrenjve, kapitulli 11, rendit disa prej atyre burrave me besim, Hebrenjve 12:1 thotë: «Kështu, pra, meqenëse kemi një re kaq të madhe dëshmitarësh që na rrethon, le të flakim edhe ne çdo peshë dhe mëkatin në të cilin ngecim lehtësisht dhe le të vrapojmë me qëndrueshmëri në garën që na është vënë përpara.» Jezu Krishti tha para Ponc Pilatit: «Për këtë kam lindur dhe për këtë kam ardhur në botë, që të jap dëshmi për të vërtetën.» Ai është quajtur «dëshmitari i besueshëm dhe i vërtetë». (Gjoni 18:37; Zbulesa 3:14) Jezui u tha dishepujve të tij: «Do të merrni fuqi, kur fryma e shenjtë të vijë mbi ju e do të jeni dëshmitarët e mi si në Jerusalem, ashtu edhe në mbarë Judenë, Samarinë e deri në skajin më të largët të tokës.»Veprat 1:8.

Kështu pra, rreth 6.000.000 persona sot, të cilët po shpallin lajmin e mirë të Mbretërisë së Jehovait të drejtuar nga Jezu Krishti, në më shumë se 235 vende, mendojnë se quhen me vend Dëshmitarë të Jehovait.

Cili është qëllimi i Perëndisë për tokën?

1. Jehovai e krijoi tokën, në mënyrë që njerëzit të kishin mundësi të gëzonin jetën e përhershme në të. Ai donte që toka të banohej gjithmonë nga njerëz të drejtë dhe të gëzuar. (Psalmi 115:16; Isaia 45:18) Toka nuk do të shkatërrohet kurrë; ajo do të qëndrojë në jetë të jetëve.Psalmi 104:5; Eklisiastiu 1:4.

2. Para se Perëndia të bënte njeriun, Ai zgjodhi një pjesë të vogël të tokës dhe e ktheu atë në një parajsë të bukur. E quajti kopshti i Edenit. Pikërisht këtu, ai vuri burrin dhe gruan e parë, Adamin dhe Evën. Perëndia kishte për qëllim që ata të kishin fëmijë dhe të mbushnin gjithë tokën. Dalëngadalë, ata do ta kishin kthyer të gjithë tokën në një parajsë.Zanafilla 1:28; 2:8, 15.


Parajsa e humbur 
3. Adami dhe Eva mëkatuan, duke shkelur me vullnet ligjin e Perëndisë. Kështu që Jehovai i nxori jashtë kopshtit të Edenit. Parajsa ishte humbur. (Zanafilla 3:16, 23) Por Jehovai nuk e ka harruar qëllimin e tij për tokën. Ai premton ta kthejë atë në një parajsë, ku njerëzit do të jetojnë përgjithmonë. Si do ta bëjë ai këtë?Psalmi 37:29.

4. Para se kjo tokë të bëhet parajsë, duhen shfarosur njerëzit e ligj. (Psalmi 37:38) Kjo gjë do të ndodhë në Harmagedon, që është lufta e Perëndisë për ti dhënë fund ligësisë. Më pas, Satanai do të burgoset për 1.000 vjet. Kjo do të thotë se asnjë i lig nuk do të lihet për të prishur tokën. Vetëm populli i Perëndisë do të mbijetojë.Zbulesa 16:14, 16; 20:13.

5. Atëherë, Jezu Krishti do të sundojë si Mbret mbi tokën për 1.000 vjet. (Zbulesa 20:6) Pak nga pak, ai do të heqë mëkatin nga mendja dhe trupat tanë. Ne do të bëhemi njerëz të përsosur, ashtu siç ishin Adami dhe Eva para se të mëkatonin. Në atë kohë, nuk do të ketë më sëmundje, plakje dhe vdekje. Njerëzit e sëmurë do të kurohen dhe personat e moshuar do të bëhen përsëri të rinj.Jobi 33:25; Isaia 33:24; Zbulesa 21:3, 4.

6. Gjatë Mbretërimit Mijëvjeçar të Jezuit, njerëzit besimplotë do të punojnë për ta kthyer gjithë tokën në parajsë. (Luka 23:43) Gjithashtu, mijëra të vdekur do të ringjallen për të jetuar si njerëz në tokë. (Veprat 24:15) Nëse bëjnë atë që Perëndia kërkon prej tyre, ata do të vazhdojnë të jetojnë në tokë për jetë të jetëve. Nëse jo, do të shkatërrohen përgjithmonë.Gjoni 5:28, 29; Zbulesa 20:1115.

7. Në këtë mënyrë, qëllimi fillestar i Perëndisë për tokën do të ketë sukses. A do të të pëlqente të merrje pjesë në këto bekime të ardhshme? Nëse po, duhet të vazhdosh të mësosh mbi Jehovain dhe tu bindesh kërkesave të tij. Pjesëmarrja në mbledhjet në Sallën lokale të Mbretërisë të Dëshmitarëve të Jehovait do të të ndihmojë ta bësh këtë.Isaia 11:9; Hebrenjve 10:24, 25.


Si mund ta gjesh fenë e vërtetë?

 Shenja më e dallueshme e të krishterëve të vërtetë është se ata kanë dashuri të vërtetë mes tyre. (Gjoni 13:34, 35) Atyre nuk u mësohet se janë më të mirë se njerëzit e racave të tjera apo të racave me ngjyrë. Atyre nuk u mësohet as të urrejnë popujt e vendeve të tjera. (Veprat 10:34, 35) Kështu, ata nuk marrin pjesë në luftëra. Të krishterët e vërtetë e trajtojnë njëri-tjetrin si vëllezër dhe motra.1. Gjonit 4:20, 21.

Një shenjë tjetër e fesë së vërtetë është se anëtarët e saj kanë respekt të thellë për Biblën. Ata e pranojnë atë si Fjalë të Perëndisë dhe besojnë në atë që ajo thotë. (Gjoni 17:17; 2. Timoteut 3:16, 17) Ata e konsiderojnë Fjalën e Perëndisë më të rëndësishme se mendimet dhe zakonet njerëzore. (Mateu 15:13, 79) Në jetën e tyre të përditshme, ata përpiqen të jetojnë sipas Biblës. Kështu që ata nuk predikojnë një gjë dhe më pas praktikojnë një tjetër.Titit 1:15, 16.

Përveç këtyre, feja e vërtetë duhet të nderojë emrin e Perëndisë. (Mateu 6:9) Jezui ua bëri të njohur të tjerëve emrin e Perëndisë, Jehova. Të krishterët e vërtetë duhet të bëjnë po ashtu. (Gjoni 17:6, 26; Romakëve 10:13, 14) Kush janë ata njerëz në zonën tënde që u flasin të tjerëve për emrin e Perëndisë?

Të krishterët e vërtetë duhet të predikojnë mbi Mbretërinë e Perëndisë. Edhe Jezui bëri kështu. Ai foli gjithmonë për Mbretërinë. (Luka 8:1) Ai i urdhëroi dishepujt e tij të predikonin po këtë mesazh në të gjithë tokën. (Mateu 24:14; 28:19, 20) Të krishterët e vërtetë besojnë se vetëm Mbretëria e Perëndisë do të sjellë paqe të vërtetë dhe siguri në tokë.Psalmi 146:35.

Dishepujt e Jezuit nuk duhet të jenë pjesë e kësaj bote të ligë. (Gjoni 17:16) Ata nuk përzihen në çështjet politike të botës dhe në polemikat sociale. Ata shmangin sjelljen, praktikat dhe qëndrimet e dëmshme, që janë të zakonshme në botë. (Jakovit 1:27; 4:4) A mund të identifikosh një grup fetar në zonën tënde, që ka këto shenja të krishterimit të vërtetë?

Vendimi yt për ti shërbyer Perëndisë!

1. Për tu bërë mik i Perëndisë, duhet të fitosh njohuri të mjaftueshme për të vërtetën biblike (1. Timoteut 2:3, 4), të kesh besim në gjërat që ke mësuar (Hebrenjve 11:6), të pendohesh për mëkatet (Veprat 17:30, 31) dhe të kthesh drejtimin tënd në jetë. (Veprat 3:19) Atëherë, dashuria jote për Perëndinë do të të nxisë që ti dedikohesh atij. Kjo do të thotë që në një lutje personale private, ti tregosh atij se po i jep veten për të bërë vullnetin e tij.Mateu 16:24; 22:37.

2. Pasi të kesh bërë dedikimin ndaj Perëndisë, duhet të pagëzohesh. (Mateu 28:19, 20) Pagëzimi u jep mundësi të gjithëve të dinë se ti i je dedikuar Jehovait. Prandaj, pagëzimi është vetëm për ata që janë mjaft të rritur për të vendosur që ti shërbejnë Perëndisë. Kur një person pagëzohet, gjithë trupi i tij duhet të zhytet për një çast në ujë.*Marku 1:9, 10; Veprat 8:36.

3. Pas dedikimit, Jehovai pret nga ti që të jetosh në përputhje me premtimin që ke bërë. (Psalmi 50:14; Eklisiastiu 5:4, 5) Djalli do të përpiqet që të të pengojë ti shërbesh Jehovait. (1. Pjetrit 5:8) Megjithatë, afroju Perëndisë në lutje. (Filipianëve 4:6, 7) Studioje Fjalën e tij çdo ditë. (Psalmi 1:13) Qëndro afër me kongregacionin. (Hebrenjve 13:17) Duke bërë të gjitha këto, do të fitosh forcën për të qëndruar i besueshëm ndaj Perëndisë. Në këtë mënyrë, mund të bësh për gjithë përjetësinë ato që Perëndia kërkon prej teje.

A do të dëshiroje më shumë informacione ose një studim biblik pa pagesë në shtëpinë tënde? Shkruaju Dëshmitarëve të Jehovait në një nga adresat e përshtatshme.

ALBANIA Kutia postare 118, Tiranë 

GREECE 77 Kifisias Ave., GR-151 24, Marousi, Athens 

Jemi të lumtur që mundëm të flitnim me ju  Shpresojmë se jeni të kënaqur që mësuat më shumë për Dëshmitarët e Jehovait. Ju lutemi, pranoni ftesën për të na bërë një vizitë në Sallën e Mbretërisë, që ndodhet më afër jush. Shihni se si drejtohen mbledhjet tona. Shihni se si përpiqemi të ndajmë me të tjerët lajmin e mirë për një parajsë tokësore nën Mbretërinë e Krishtit.

Kjo është ajo që ka premtuar Perëndia. «Sipas premtimit të tij, ne presim qiej të rinj e një tokë të re dhe në ta ka për të banuar drejtësia.» (2 Pjetrit 3:13) Kanë kaluar shumë shekuj. Periudha e pritjes po i afrohet fundit. Kushtet botërore e dëshmojnë këtë.

Ndërsa e shikoni që dita po afrohet,tha apostulli Pavël,le të interesohemi për njëri-tjetrin, që të nxitemi për dashuri dhe vepra të shkëlqyera, pa braktisur mbledhjen tonë së bashku. (Hebrenjve 10:24, 25) Ne ju ftojmë që ti vini veshin këshillës së Pavlit duke u mbledhur me ne.

----------


## Astrit77

> Toka nuk do të shkatërrohet kurrë; ajo do të qëndrojë në jetë të jetëve


 Me ra ne sy kjo gje ne shkrimin tend dhe meqe ti thua se e beson Biblen, ja se cfare thuhet ne Bibel pet token dhe per gjithesine qe ne shohim dhe sodisim cdo dite, 2 Pjetrit 3:10-13:

*10  Dhe dita e Zotit do të vijë si një vjedhës natën; atë ditë qiejt do të shkojnë me krismë, elementët do të shkrihen nga të nxehtit dhe veprat dhe toka që janë në të do të digjen krejt.
11  Përderisa të gjitha këto gjëra duhet të shkatërrohen, si të mos duhet të keni një sjellje të shenjtë dhe të perëndishme,
12  duke pritur dhe shpejtuar ardhjen e ditës së Perëndisë, për shkak të së cilës qiejt marrin flakë do të treten, dhe elementët të konsumuar nga nxehtësia do të shkrihen?
13  Por ne, sipas premtimit të tij, presim qiej të rinj dhe toka të re, në të cilët banon drejtësia.*

 Ne Bibel thuhet i dashur Stefan0s qe toka do te shkaterrohet dhe qe vetem ata qe kane pranuar Jezu Krishtin si Zot e Shpetimtar do te banojne ne toka te reja dhe qiej te rinj. Me te vertete qe Jezusi do te mbreteroje per 1000 vjet si Mbret mbi toke dhe Djalli gjate kesaj kohe do te jete i lidhur, por pas 1000 vjetesh ai do te zgjidhet perseri dhe do te mashtroje njerezit perseri dhe do te jete beteja perfundimtare ku do te shkaterrohet perfundimisht; pas kesaj do te jete Gjyqi perfundimtar ku te gjithe njerezit do te ringjallen te liq dhe te mire dhe do te gjykohen ne baze te veprave te tyre dhe pas kesaj do te vije qielli i ri dhe toka e re , Zbulesa 21:1 :

*Dhe pashë një qiell të ri dhe një dhe të ri; sepse qielli i parë dhe dheu i parë kishin shkuar, dhe deti nuk ishte më.*

 Dhe ne ate toke te re do te banojne vetem ata qe jane shkruar ne librin e jetes se Qengjit, Zbulesa 21:27. dhe te tille jane te Krishteret qe pranojne dhe besojne tek Jezu Krishti i Bibles, tek "Une Jam-i" ,Gjoni 8:58. 

 Perendia ka nje plan shpetimi per te gjithe njerezit dhe ky plan kalon nga kryqi i Jezu Krishtit. Askush nuk mund te shpetohet pa kaluar nga kryqi i Kalvarit dhe pa besuar ne gjakun qe Biri i Perendise derdhi si denim per mekatin. Shpetimi eshte dhurate nga Perendia dhe ai nuk mund te fitohet per merita apo per ndonje gje qe bejme ne, ai merret falas prej Perendise. Kush nuk e pranon dhuraten e Perendise nuk mund te shpetohet. Shpetim ka vetem tek Jezu Krishti dhe ne asnje vend tjeter, Vep. 4:12:

*Dhe në asnjë tjetër nuk ka shpëtim, sepse nuk ka asnjë emër tjetër nën qiell që u është dhënë njerëzve dhe me anë të të cilit duhet të shpëtohemi.*

 Pershendetje dhe respekte!

----------

